# Comicbook Movies/Series Discussion Thread



## Flash (Apr 16, 2013)

After reading the heated discussions of "Batman Vs Ironman" thread, i thought of extending the same to all of the *Super-heroes *(*SH*) /*Super-villains* (*SV*).
*i.imgur.com/c2NzF4R.jpg
​

Argue why a *SH*/*SV *is best/worst, with solid proofs.
Put down your hypothesis/theories/questions on *SH*/*SV *
Single out the discrepancies, ever made on *SH*/*SV *character.
Start a Fight club on - Who would win on "*SH *vs *SH" *or "*SH* vs *SV" *or "*SV *vs *SV*"
Not limited to International-*SH*/*SV*'s  - _that means you can compare "Shaktimaan to Superman"._
Any interesting info/article/news/tidbits/URL/Media on *SH*/*SV* that's worth sharing.
Don't lose your coolness at any point.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Thanos (with Infinity gems) is the greatest and Baddest Super-Villain of all time . He single handedly took out almost the entire Marvel Universe , Thanos becomes fascinated with nihilism and death, and worshipped and eventually fell in love with the physical embodiment of death, Mistress Death. He "killed" nearly half of the entire universe in the blink of an eye , just to impress Mistress Death .

Now, there may be others like Darksied , Galactus as more powerfull villains but with infinty gems Thanos can defeat almost anybody.

He rarely has gotten beaten by anyone. Other than Odin, I don't recall anyone giving him much of beating. Odin just hit him with massive blasts and he basically tanked them, but couldn't offer up much of an offensive.  He's mostly beaten himself by doing something completely out of character

P.S. After seeing him mid end-credits scene in AVENGERS , I nearly jumped of my seat .


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ Thanos is defeated by Adam Warlock once, right?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> ^ Thanos is defeated by Adam Warlock once, right?



Yeah ! When he was turned into stone by warlock when he was busy fighting Thor and thing , but one on one he doesnt stand a chance . Moreover the comic books almost every time end with the good guys winning , hence Thanes getting defeated by warlock.


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Actually i got a question on WOLVERINE. Maybe, someone can come up with an answer/hypothesis.

Scientifically, a blood transfusion can be fatal - if the recipient's blood doesn't match with the donor's blood thus producing the RBC's to clump resulting in Immunological reaction.
The question is here - 

Wolverine's claws actually cut through his skin, when he protrudes out. Since he slice-n-dice people with this dangerous weapon, there's a possibility that the blood of every person he killed get a chance to enter into his bloodstream, when he retracts. So, there's the possibility of "Agglutination". But, still nothing happens to him when his claws with bloodstain retracts.
Whether wolverine's immune system is powerful enough to limit this RBC-clumping (as a result of incompatibility-sometimes) OR this's a discrepancy?


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Actually i got a question on WOLVERINE. Maybe, someone can come up with an answer/hypothesis.
> 
> Scientifically, a blood transfusion can be fatal - if the recipient's blood doesn't match with the donor's blood thus producing the RBC's to clump resulting in Immunological reaction.
> The question is here -
> ...



If you have had read all about him, he was a mutant BEFORE the adamantium was planted into him. His mutant powers include " Healing Factor"
This iss the reason he is about 200 years old. The headlong factor helps him recovering from deadly diseases, weapons, or even heals wounds in seconds.Like in the X3, he was shot in the he'd by a police officer, he fell down, but was back standing within seconds with not even a scratch on his forehead. In the end also, when jean(Phoenix) was trying to kill him like the rest, hee survived even with his body getting deformed. So even with your blood transfusion theory correct, it won't give a slight damage to Wolverine.

Also, WOLVERINE IS "THE BEST THERE IS" 
A title given to him many times. Also known to few as captain Canada, part of the weapon X program, with 1st weapon Captain America nd the 23rd being X23(Wolverine's female clone, short appearance in X2, Xmen United)
He has the best of the best mutations. Hee can't die( 99% things are useless against him, even the adamantium bullet could only give him a permanent memory loss in the movie series, adamantium being the hardest metal in marvel world and part of wolverine's skeleton after his addition in weapon X program)
So my point is, if its about supernaturals, Wolverine's the best!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Can wolverine die if his head is chopped off?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Can wolverine die if his head is chopped off?



Thats one of the ways to kill Wolverine, including Blasting him in the sun, keeping him drowned/fixed at the sea floor. BTW, getting struck by a Kamehameha/Dragonfist/Spirit Bomb will obliterate him no matter what.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Luffy said:


> Thats one of the ways to kill Wolverine, including Blasting him in the sun, keeping him drowned/fixed at the sea floor. BTW, getting struck by a Kamehameha/Dragonfist/Spirit Bomb will obliterate him no matter what.



If he is kept@sea floor, he'll be unconscious, but he'll recover through it if he's brought back to the sea level. Also, not just blasting off the sun, adamantium is said to have a melting temperature on par with Supernova so he might as well survive the sun, until the temperature reaches a level to melt that adamantium!


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ Actually, once the liquid Adamantium is hardened, it can never be MANIPULATED again. So, the chances of getting melted is NIL.
Also, there's this metal "Carbonadium" which disable the 'Accelerated healing factor' of Wolverine, when implanted/shot into his body. 

So, if it is done - he will die even with a single bullet.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> ^ Actually, once the liquid Adamantium is hardened, it can never be MANIPULATED again. So, the chances of getting melted is NIL.
> Also, there's this metal "Carbonadium" which disable the 'Accelerated healing factor' of Wolverine, when implanted/shot into his body.
> 
> So, if it is done - he will die even with a single bullet.



It doesn't disables healing factor. Healing is reduced to some extent not completely gone.


----------



## icebags (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

suffocating wolvie, by holding the throat for few days will kill all the cells. when all are dead, there will be none to none to get healed. 
or making wolvie starve for some months will probably do the same ?


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

To add to that, Magneto can kill Wolverine whenever he wants. He just has to start pulling two ends of his skeleton in opposite directions.


----------



## hellscream666 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

and if I am not mistaken Wolverine has a son who will avenge him if that ever happens


----------



## Flash (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Wolverine is invulnerable, but not immortal.
Actually, Daken (Son of wolverine) is against Wolverine.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Yes, according to what is told to Daken, Wolverine was responsible for the killing of his mother, this is why Daken is against him. Daken had also inherited wolverine's Accelerated Healing Factor (The reason he could survive as a womb when his mother was killed, yes he wasn't even born then), He also has wolverine's Claws, but I'm not sure if they are also of Adamantium as it wasn't genetically present but artificially planted in his body. Can someone tell me if DAken has ADAMANTIUM or not?


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> Yes, according to what is told to Daken, Wolverine was responsible for the killing of his mother, this is why Daken is against him. Daken had also inherited wolverine's Accelerated Healing Factor (The reason he could survive as a womb when his mother was killed, yes he wasn't even born then), He also has wolverine's Claws, but I'm not sure if they are also of Adamantium as it wasn't genetically present but artificially planted in his body. Can someone tell me if DAken has ADAMANTIUM or not?



Nope. IIRC Cyber refused to fight him because of that reason.


----------



## Flash (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Some of us may have seen the "Hulk Vs" short-films - One for Wolverine and One for Thor.
Infact "Wolverine" was introduced to the Comic world, thro "The Incredible Hulk" comics.

But the "Hulk Vs Wolverine" ended in sort of way that they both are match to each other. What do you think?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I think , that HULK was made out to be a bit more powerful than wolverine in that movie , and I personally believe that HULK is in fact more powerful than wolverine .


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I'd guess Wolverines back would be broken pretty bad with the adamantium bent and locking his skeleton like that if The Hulk pulled a Knightfall on wolverine. He may not be able to kill the Wolverine, but he can certainly cause perpetual agony.


----------



## hellscream666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Hulk is shown as more powerful ... the only one person as far as i know to fight a fully raged Hulk was The Sentry .. in the World War Hulk series ... both reverted to their human forms in the end and banner punched the other guy out lol

yeah daken is against wolverine but he might kill the guy who kills wolverine coz he wants to kill him himself .. (like vegeta helping goku saying no one else but me wud kill him)


----------



## icebags (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*i.imgur.com/tmKtwm7.jpg


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



icebags said:


> *i.imgur.com/tmKtwm7.jpg



Does that question even need to be asked?

*fc06.deviantart.net/fs27/f/2008/179/4/2/Perfect_Cell_CloseUp_FINISHED_by_carapau.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5195/5869386618_759d668b12_z.jpg

and

*comicserver2.pyaredesi.com/ComicPages/4370/Desktop/Har-Mod-Par-Khada-Hai-Doga-Doga_PyareToons_Page_000.jpg

Both were great when I used to read comics.


----------



## icebags (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



dead5 said:


> Does that question even need to be asked?



ah, bad comparison i think. now .....
*i.imgur.com/fV5mrrL.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



icebags said:


> ah, bad comparison i think. now .....
> *i.imgur.com/fV5mrrL.jpg



Cell (DBZ in general) $hit stomps on most Marvel characters.



icebags said:


> *i.imgur.com/tmKtwm7.jpg



Yamcha can beat Wolverine


----------



## icebags (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

ok, find a competitor for the winner, to begin next round .....


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

So let the competitor be Superman, with all those powers. A big bunch I must say, Flight, XRay vision, super strength, lasers, maybe we can say hee is an opponent for cell.

Technically, it's totally wrong to introduce DBZ in these fights, even yamcha can defeat most of these heroes, how to find out which one is worthy of cell.


----------



## Flash (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*Round 2:*

*i.imgur.com/82ZRozm.png


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> *Round 2:*
> 
> *i.imgur.com/82ZRozm.png



Wolverine. All he needs to do is get near Alex and slice him up. Alex's slicing won't be very effective because of Wolverine's adamantium skeleton and healing powers. His shapeshifting is no match for wolverines claws.


----------



## Flash (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ Alex mercer is sort of immortal (except he is consumed by Heller) and also he has various powers up his arsenal.


----------



## icebags (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> So let the competitor be Superman, with all those powers. A big bunch I must say, Flight, XRay vision, super strength, lasers, maybe we can say hee is an opponent for cell.
> 
> Technically, it's totally wrong to introduce DBZ in these fights, even yamcha can defeat most of these heroes, how to find out which one is worthy of cell.


you're right that comparison kinda sucked. 



Gearbox said:


> *Round 2:*
> 
> *i.imgur.com/82ZRozm.png



seems like in interesting round, but wth is Alex Mercer ? his claws seem somewhat bigger than his own self or more precisely his hands . what happens when wolverine pieces him, he gets some kind of resurrection ?


----------



## Flash (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ Yes. Have you played Prototype 1?


Spoiler



He was blown into pieces with nuclear explosion, though he resurrected and walked away without a scratch in the end.


----------



## icebags (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

ah, no did not play. but getting ressed after being blown into pieces from nuclear explosion is a serious job, considering within a certain radius he should evaporate, rather than blow into pieces. and even if he gets to remain in pieces, his cellular dna structures should change from radio activity.

anyways, seems wolverine gonna loose, unless he is fast enough to piece him first and put them in a volcano.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> ^ Yes. Have you played Prototype 1?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Saved himself by absorbing a crow.

Wolverine FTW. His healing factor alone is overkill for Alex.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> Now, there may be others like Darksied , Galactus as more powerfull villains but with infinty gems Thanos can defeat almost anybody.




What if I told you, that Thanos is literally an open rip off of Darkseid, back in the 70s when he was created.


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Luffy said:


> Saved himself by absorbing a crow.
> 
> Wolverine FTW. His healing factor alone is overkill for Alex.


Whatif Alex mercer consumes Wolverine, when he was trying to kill?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Arrow vs Hawkeye?


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ I guess, that will be a TIE.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Ok,Arrow vs Hawkeye vs Prophet with Bow?


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ I haven't played Crysis.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Can Apocalypse(Superman villain) be beaten to death?
In Hulk vs Wolverine , I think Hulk will win because Wolverine will only anger HULK more as would anyone else. I think HULK is the strongest among them all.


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ Apocalypse has full control over his body - so there are less chances of getting beaten to death. 
Moreover, he is an IMMORTAL. 

Regarding Hulk Vs Wolverine, my vote goes to Hulk. As with his ever-increasing rage - there will be none on his way (except Betty Ross )


----------



## theterminator (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> ^ Apocalypse has full control over his body - so there are less chances of getting beaten to death.
> Moreover, he is an IMMORTAL.
> 
> Regarding Hulk Vs Wolverine, my vote goes to Hulk. As with his ever-increasing rage - there will be none on his way (except Betty Ross )



Then who would win in HULK VS APOCALYPSE ?  Great goddamn fight for sure!!!!


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ The answer to your question..


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Okay. What about Dark Claw vs Cole MacGrath?


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Howabout Rajnikant vs sir Ravindra Jadeja?


----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ Rajnikant (Super*S*t*ar*)



dead5 said:


> Okay. What about Dark Claw vs Cole MacGrath?


That's an uncommon Vs mode, but i bet on Dark Claw because of his Amalgamated-powers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Whatif Alex mercer consumes Wolverine, when he was trying to kill?



for Alex to consume any tough/strong target, he needs to make him dizzy enough to let his absorbing tentacles take over. and Wolverine is like more than tens of thousand times powerful than the final boss in Prototype 1. Wolverine can literally chop Alex to mince while not using his Berserker rage.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Arrow vs Hawkeye?



I reckon Green Arrow winning this...


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Luffy said:


> *for Alex to consume any tough/strong target, he needs to make him dizzy enough to let his absorbing tentacles take over*. and Wolverine is like more than tens of thousand times powerful than the final boss in Prototype 1. Wolverine can literally chop Alex to mince while not using his Berserker rage.



For the sake of consuming, Alex can also sneak and consume a person. 
Am not saying Alex wins over Logan -but saying it as a matter of fact for consuming.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

How will sneaking behind the Hunters help? For Alex to consume any *tough/strong target*, he still would have to knock them down before consuming them.


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



> “After 50 years of Cryogenic sleep, Captain China is revived in modern times to demonstrate China’s economic growth and achievement of world power status in the 21st century. Out of time and out of touch with current culture and social climate of China, this once great communist super hero must now stop an assassination attempt on the American President despite all the obstacles in his way!”​



Captain China? Seriously??? 
The world's new superhero: Captain China | Offbeat China


----------



## icebags (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Captain China? Seriously???
> The world's new superhero: Captain China | Offbeat China



if there can be captain america from 50 years of sleep, why can't be captain china ? i would like to see captain india too. (not talking about mr india here)

another round : 
*i.imgur.com/v48CsSy.jpg


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



icebags said:


> if there can be captain america from 50 years of sleep, why can't be captain china ? i would like to see captain india too. (not talking about mr india here)


The point i meant is 'Captain China' is a exact copy of 'Captain America'. He fails in Cryogenic sleep concept itself..

Except for the invisibility, Mr.India can be of no match for Batman..
Batman can even track him with the sounds he make, while invisible..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Harley Quinn VS Catwoman?


----------



## Flash (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Catwoman for her *****.
I think, all will accept with me


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Catwoman for her *****.
> I think, all will accept with me



What?Catwoman's Top storey or her ground floor backyard 
btw the question was about a 1 on 1 fight between HQ and Cats


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Rumours on the web have surfaced that there will be a Spawn reboot and Jamie Foxx will take on the mantle as Al Simmons, the reluctant soldier of the Devil. The script is almost complete and hopefully soon the casting.

Spawn’s story is about an assassin named Al Simmons who is double-crossed and murdered by his evil boss Jason Wynn. Al makes a deal with the devil and returns to earth as Spawn to see his wife. He is ordered by the devil’s minion, The Clown, to kill Wynn. Wynn has made a deal with the clown too and is suppose to destroy the world with a deadly virus that will help start Armageddon and allow Hell to attack Heaven. Spawn must choose between Good & Evil.

Todd McFarlane’s Spawn is an animated television series which aired on HBO from 1997 through 1999. It is also released on DVD as a film series.
Here is what Todd McFarlane had to say about the reboot:



> _“One of the things that happened is after the first movie came out I started the toy company and sort of got distracted. But these days, as you might imagine, with the [Hollywood] success of Batman and Spider-Man and some of the Marvel titles, everybody’s on a comic-book buying binge and the phone constantly rings. My attitude toward it is I can’t get my head wrapped around some big special-effects movie with a supervillain in there. There will be plenty of those and they’ve done pretty well. I’ve always seen Spawn as being cut from a different cloth. It’s more of an urban, psychological story that’s being told. The answer I’ve given the last few years is that Spawn should be a small-budget movie in which the only thing that’s out of the ordinary is this thing that intellectually we know as Spawn and there would only be a handful of people that see it. I call it “it” because it never talks, it’s just a force of nature. Really, the story revolves around the people who are trying to decide: “Is the ghost alive? Is the shadow actually moving?” When I give that pitch, some of the executives scratch their heads. To a lot of people, a movie where the [title] character doesn’t talk doesn’t make any sense. There have been a few movies like that. “Alien,” you know, that guy didn’t say much. Or ” Jaws,” the shark didn’t have too many speaking lines. “Jaws” is the closest example, the movie wasn’t about the shark, it’s about the people chasing the shark.”_



10 Movie Reboots to Look Forward to - GeekShizzle

Anybody up for SPAWN-reboot?


----------



## Flash (May 5, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

DC Introduces First Transgender Character in Mainstream Comics | Underwire | Wired.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 6, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> DC Introduces First Transgender Character in Mainstream Comics | Underwire | Wired.com



For the record, have you heard of Emporio Ivankov (1st appearance 2009) from One Piece? He/she is an openly transgender character, even before DC's attempt. One Piece had been mainstream since 1997.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Luffy said:


> For the record, have you heard of Emporio Ivankov (1st appearance 2009) from One Piece? He/she is an openly transgender character, even before DC's attempt. One Piece had been mainstream since 1997.



Many writers classify Manga separately from American/Western comics with the term 'comic' just referring to them.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 6, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

what are wonder woman's bracelets made of? 
Vibranium?
Adamantium?
ZeusSementium?


----------



## Flash (May 6, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> what are wonder woman's bracelets made of?
> Vibranium?
> Adamantium?
> ZeusSementium?



Amazonium - DC Comics Database


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

So,

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_nsUTStZyaSQ/SUXTppskR8I/AAAAAAAAAl8/SSmG5KmH-ws/s400/Superman-vs-CaptMarvel1024x768.jpg

Whose side are you on?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Superman wins just because he's solar powered and gets author support all the time. the other person on left is Shazam/Captain Marvel.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

l'm always on superman's side


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Superman. He is the god of the Deus Ex Machina. (god of the god of the machine?)


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

This question is actually a no-brainer. You are comparing a Captain Marvel to a guy who has moved planets? 



On a side note I feel superman was highly under-powered in the justice league series.


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ But Captain Marvel was actually a match to Superman. 

- In* Superman/Shazam! *- Black Adam subdued Superman with his magical powers, as he is vulnerable to it. If Cap.Marvel can defeat Black Adam, then he can overpower Superman too.
- In Superman/Batman - Public enemies, remember Captain Marvel fought toe-to-toe with Superman and proved he's a worthy match to him.

BTW, Am a fan of Superman too.


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Anyone noticed this?

*Blackwidow *(Natalia Romanova) is a russian spy, yet she din't sound like russian when she speak in IM movies and in Avengers. 
From what i've noticed, Russians pronounce English words with "Tru" as "Thru". 

Example: Strategy as Sthrategy - Instrument as Insthrument


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Anyone noticed this?
> 
> *Blackwidow *(Natalia Romanova) is a russian spy, yet she din't sound like russian when she speak in IM movies and in Avengers.
> From what i've noticed, Russians pronounce English words with "Tru" as "Thru".
> ...



Movies do that all the time. Its also part racist. Real Steel movie's both antagonists are Russian and Asian, got so pissed when I realized that. But I don't think Marvel would really give a damn about staying true to the comics counterpart.


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Only few movies stay true to the original comics.
-------------------------------------------------------

Found this interesting thing about Superman, while browsing!!
*
Russian Superman - *Red Son Superman (Character)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/b/bc/Superman_in_Red_Son.png


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Anyone noticed this?
> 
> *Blackwidow *(Natalia Romanova) is a russian spy, yet she din't sound like russian when she speak in IM movies and in Avengers.
> From what i've noticed, Russians pronounce English words with "Tru" as "Thru".
> ...



Whats a spy if she doesn't have any accent training?


----------



## Uchiha (Jun 27, 2013)

Personally...I would like to know how anyone can chop off wolverines head...his neck is also made of adamantium


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ Thats one way of seeing it..


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I am a massive fan of Gambit.

He is just so........


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Gambit got distinctive eyes in comics/cartoons. But in X-men origins: wolverine, he's just like a normal person.
Also Marvel underused him in that.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Gambit got distinctive eyes in comics/cartoons. But in X-men origins: wolverine, he's just like a normal person.
> Also Marvel underused him in that.



They remove most of features from cartoons to make them look more realistic in live action movies. For example they don't show wolverine in his yellow black/blue suit in movies.

I liked Gambit more than wolverine when I used to watch X-men on Fox kids.


----------



## ratul (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

anyone waiting for this in English??


and from this, if we remove the time limit for SSJ God, who do you think would win??
*Goku SSJ God vs. Superman.*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I'm waiting for proper english subbed version of DBZ Battle of Gods . The dubbed one will take more time like 1-1.5 years. Even though I'm a big DBZ fan, SM still wins (excluding the new version of SM).


----------



## RohanM (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

My fav is GOKU .....All time..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



RohanM said:


> My fav is GOKU .....All time..



Same here...


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Till my college 3rd year, am not aware that there's SSJ4.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Till my college 3rd year, am not aware that there's SSJ4.



Lot of people weren't, thanks to DBGT's lukewarm reception and not being aired in india. Except for the fans who followed the internet updates.


----------



## Flash (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Yes. CN only aired (don't know whether it's still going on) DBZ in a loop..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Yes. CN only aired (don't know whether it's still going on) DBZ in a loop..



And they never ever showed Kid Buu Saga and thus they never completed the series.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I am the one of fan. Watched all sagas including DB GT. Who needs it aired on tv with breaks and one episod one day with fcking patience for next one. Internet zindabbad.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



RohanM said:


> I am the one of fan. Watched all sagas including DB GT. Who needs it aired on tv with breaks and one episod one day with fcking patience for next one. Internet zindabbad.



I used to watch DBGT on youtube untill I heard about fansubbed anime and their sharing sites.


----------



## Flash (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I would love to see a live-action movie on "Flash", like DC cinematic's "Man of Steel/Dark Knight".
Though he's the founding member of "Justice league", i feel he's left out..


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Spiderman is in India too.. List of Asian superheroes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



> The film--which _The Los Angeles Times_ named _Superman & Batman_, though that name has yet to be confirmed--is slated to hit theaters in 2015 (likely right next to _The Avengers: Age of Ultron_) and will be directed by Snyder with Henry Cavill reprising his role as Clark Kent/Superman. The movie will pave the way for a _Justice League_ movie that teams up even more DC superheroes for 2017. _—Angela Watercutter_





> Rarely has just the title of a movie brought so much joy to so many people. Just think how they'll react when _Avengers: Age of Ultron_ is actually released in 2015. _—Graeme McMillan
> _


Comic-Con 2013 in a Nutshell: The 10 Biggest Bombshells | Underwire | Wired.com


----------



## $park (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Nice thread, gearbox.
 Ok my turn..

"If you're given a chance to become superhero or supervillain for 1 day - which superhero or supervillain will you choose and why?".

Expecting some crazy answers..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Guy, I'm getting the DC New 52 comics right from week #0. Will start reading them when I finish watching Code Geass R1.


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Wow.. I always wanted to read a real (not digital) comics magazine.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

well there was a local raddiwala who use to trade comic books for comics and newspapers in my childhood days...summer vacations with spiderman, batman, archies, dennis and many more comics were fun


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Burka Avenger: Can This Superhero Save Pakistan?
Burka Avenger

WTF!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Wow.. I always wanted to read a real (not digital) comics magazine.



Me too 


Spoiler



I'm getting digital ones, they don't sell new 52 here. BTW, I saw one of the Flash comics was 3$/copy.


----------



## Flash (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*static.hypable.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/avengers-age-of-ultron-fan-made-poster.jpgâ€

˜Avengers: Age of Ultronâ€™ fan-made poster is shockingly impressive


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> ˜Avengers: Age of Ultronâ€™ fan-made poster is shockingly impressive[/URL]



Great Bit of detailing with Cap's Shield , Iron Man's Helmet but why the Cube ? And I believe that is Abraham Lincoln's statue place .


----------



## Flash (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> Great Bit of detailing with Cap's Shield , Iron Man's Helmet but why the Cube ? And I believe that is Abraham Lincoln's statue place .


Yes. Lincoln's head on the left..
Maybe, Ultron can use cube to power it up..


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Yes. _FLASH _is going on-screen, but on *2016*.

*i.huffpost.com/gen/1175788/thumbs/r-JUSTICE-LEAGUE-MOVIE-large570.jpg?6

'The Flash' Movie Coming In 2016, Comic-Con Announcement Planned


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I always wanted to see Ryu vs Kratos fight
and my dream is full-filled

*Ryu vs Kratos part I*



*Ryu vs Kratos part II*


----------



## icebags (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> ˜Avengers: Age of Ultronâ€™ fan-made poster is shockingly impressive[/URL]



is that thanos pic ? thanos will probably be appearing in 3rd avenger film, i read somewhere .....


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



icebags said:


> is that thanos pic ? thanos will probably be appearing in 3rd avenger film, i read somewhere .....


It's Ultron..

He should've inspired from this ...

*www.sideshowtoy.com/assets/products/200120-classic-ultron-on-throne/lg/200120-classic-ultron-on-throne-001.jpg


----------



## $park (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Flash is getting his own show, just like Arrow. 

The CW gives The Flash his own TV show, launched out of Arrow


----------



## Flash (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*comicbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/robocop-official-poster.jpg

After an impressive teaser trailer for RoboCop, Sony has now released the first official post for Robocop. The new poster shows a close-up image of RoboCop, along with the text, “Your move.”

First RoboCop Poster Released | Comicbook.com


----------



## icebags (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



$park said:


> Flash is getting his own show, just like Arrow.
> 
> The CW gives The Flash his own TV show, launched out of Arrow



super heroes are also much enjoying in small screen if they are made with advanced techs.


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*img443.imageshack.us/img443/7127/hb3s.png

Agent Coulson is back, with his younger S.H.E.I.L.D. agents..


----------



## aadroid.dev (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> *img443.imageshack.us/img443/7127/hb3s.png
> 
> Agent Coulson is back, with his younger S.H.E.I.L.D. agents..



Yeah, it's supposed to air in India too, on star world premiere Hd, but I can't find the channel. It was scheduled for launch on 24 September, yesterday


----------



## Flash (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ It's available only with *Tatasky*, as of now.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> ^ It's available only with *Tatasky*, as of now.



ugh..these corporates!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

one of my classmates want us to go watch Krrish 3 instead of Thor 2 at the time of release because according to him 





> krrish 3 will have superb visual effects and songs



do superhero movies even need songs?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Luffy said:


> one of my classmates want us to go watch Krrish 3 instead of Thor 2 at the time of release because according to him
> 
> do superhero movies even need songs?



Your friend is blind





> krrish 3 will have *superb visual effects* and songs


----------



## Flash (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I think his friend is not aware of 'THOR'.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



> one of my classmates want us to go watch Krrish 3 instead of Thor 2 at the time of release because according to him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Krish 3 instead of thor? Is he blind? Vivek looks like the poor man's iron Man in the film :thumbdown:


----------



## aadroid.dev (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Ohh, btw Star Premiere HD is now available on dish tv channel no. 40


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



aadroid.dev said:


> Krish 3 instead of thor? Is he blind? Vivek looks like the poor man's iron Man in the film :thumbdown:



3rd World ka Iron Man


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Luffy said:


> one of my classmates want us to go watch Krrish 3 instead of Thor 2 at the time of release because according to him
> 
> do superhero movies even need songs?



I kinda having a feeling that Thor 2 will equally suck as bad as K3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



cyborg47 said:


> I kinda having a feeling that Thor 2 will equally suck as bad as K3.


yeah only MOS is good & nothing else


----------



## aadroid.dev (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Come on cyborg!!!  You might be a dc hero, but there's no denying that marvel's cinematic universe is doing a great job and the trailer looks superb.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



cyborg47 said:


> I kinda having a feeling that *Thor 2 *will equally suck as bad as K3.



Atleast it will have better vfx and no cheesy songs.


----------



## Flash (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Warriors three (volstagg,fandral,hogun) gets their debut in Thor 2. 

[IMGG]*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/d/d5/Warriors_three.jpg/250px-Warriors_three.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Warriors three (volstagg,fandral,hogun) gets their debut in Thor 2.
> 
> [IMGG]*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/d/d5/Warriors_three.jpg/250px-Warriors_three.jpg[/IMGG]



these guys were there in Thor 1


----------



## Flash (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Oh.. yes, i forgot. Their role in Thor is short lived.

....


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Zangetsu said:


> yeah only MOS is good & nothing else



There you go, predict the fate of one marvel movie, that makes me a DC fanboy 
And this is the third time you said that to me, that really makes you look like a jerk, stop doing that if you can


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Your *friend* is blind





Gearbox said:


> I think his *friend* is not aware of 'THOR'.



classmate, not friend!


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

maybe your friend classmate is right///


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> maybe your friend classmate is right///



Most views of trailers=/= better film


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Media hype drive people crazy, and they end up in watching the movie in disbelief..


----------



## aadroid.dev (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Media hype drive people crazy, and they end up in watching the movie in disbelief..



Ending up watching a movie doesn't mean it's going to be good either.


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> Ending up watching a movie doesn't mean it's going to be good either.


Good for moviemakers, bad for moviewatchers.


----------



## Flash (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Anybody noticed this?

*Hugin and Munin -* Pair of Ravens that fly over Midgard, and bring information back to Odin..
They're depicted in the movie - Thor and Avengers..

[IMGG]*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/b/b8/Thor_photo_3.jpg/640px-Thor_photo_3.jpg[/IMGG]
[IMGG]*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/07/Hugin_Munin_The_Avengers.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Woah ... good bit of noticing man ....

*Calling Comicbook fans *

So, I recently read this editorial at CBM EDITORIAL: Assessing the THANOS Situation , A pretty good read of what this big trilogy may truly turn out be .

But I was curious that if the Mind gem was in Asgard in Odin's Vault along with the Gauntlet , how did it come to be in the possession of the other / Thanos in Avengers (assuming it was actually the Mind gem in Loki's Scepter in Avengers)



Gearbox said:


> maybe your friend classmate is right///



WTF !!! Who put Spidey there !!!?!?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> maybe your friend classmate is right///



 more people watching *the trailer* doesn't means Krrish 3 will be able to surpass Thor 2's and Avenger 2's overall viewership and collection. 

 A Honey Singh fanboy posted on facebook that one of his songs broke Gangnam Style's record of viewership. he was referring to Indian viewers only. According to him,


> We should listen Indian singers/bands only because we live in India


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

What the Fck happened to ScarJo in Captain America : TWS ... she looks like **** .


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> she looks like **** .


A hooker, yes. Captain looks better this time though, I like the new hair style.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



cyborg47 said:


> A hooker, yes. Captain looks better this time though, I like the new hair style.



Agree with the hairstyle thing. Rogers looked like a "champu" earlier. Oily hair nd all


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



cyborg47 said:


> A hooker, yes. Captain looks better this time though, I like the new hair style.



She looked great In Don Jon ... waiting for that movie  , I have heard she looked even more great in Under the Skin movie which was shown in some film festivals    



cyborg47 said:


> *Captain looks better this time though, I like the new hair style.*



I liked The Winter Soldier's Hair even more ....


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

So, here's the winter soldier fighting Captain.. 

[IMGG]*www.aceshowbiz.com/images/news/sebastian-stan-and-chris-evans-shoot-fighting-scene-of-captain-america-the-winter-soldier.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> I liked The Winter Soldier's Hair even more ....


Yeah that's the hair style I was talking about.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



cyborg47 said:


> Yeah that's the hair style I was talking about.



I meant Winter Soldiers hair Not Cap's .

P.S. DOFP Trailer was a big disappointment . and In other News : Ben Kingsley's Secret MARVEL Project Has Been Uncovered Interesting if True !!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> P.S. DOFP Trailer was a big disappointment . and In other News : Ben Kingsley's Secret MARVEL Project Has Been Uncovered Interesting if True !!!


Uh-oh...more fck ups incoming?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Rajnikanth vs Chuck Norris vs Sir Ravindra Jadeja 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

So, IMDB says Man of Steel sequel as "The Man of Steel* faces off against *the Dark Knight."
It's an early assumption, but sounds intriguing..


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> So, IMDB says Man of Steel sequel as "The Man of Steel* faces off against *the Dark Knight."
> It's an early assumption, but sounds intriguing..


um...were you living under a rock? That information has been out for months already


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> So, IMDB says Man of Steel sequel as "The Man of Steel* faces off against *the Dark Knight."
> It's an early assumption, but sounds intriguing..



Dark Knight will die this time then


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Luffy said:


> Dark Knight will die this time then



Hey hey hey! !!
He's the dark Knight. The best detective. I doubt if after all his victories over superman in the comics and animates, they'll have superman defeat batman. How I think, they'll fight first and then unite to defeat some villain maybe lex Luther...


----------



## Flash (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



cyborg47 said:


> um...were you living under a rock? That information has been out for months already


Many of us still didn't know about that.. 



Luffy said:


> Dark Knight will die this time then


Batman is best known for his contingency plan for all superheroes. He always carries a Kryptonite crystal in his waistbelt.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Batman is best known for his contingency plan for all superheroes. He always carries a Kryptonite crystal in his waistbelt.



He does in comics, if this movie is about intros, I doubt they'll introduce kryptonite in the movie. There was no mention of kryptonite in man of steel...


----------



## Flash (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> He does in comics, if this movie is about intros, I doubt they'll introduce kryptonite in the movie. There was no mention of kryptonite in man of steel...


This is what i found w.r.t Kryptonite.. 
Man of Steel Easter Egg Hints At Kryptonite For Sequel | Comicbook.com


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Many of us still didn't know about that..


Even the Batman vs Superman announcement at comic con? The news was pretty much everywhere.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Even with years of preparation and kryptonite, Batman lost to Superman who was holding back.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Luffy said:


> Even with years of preparation and kryptonite, Batman lost to Superman who was holding back.



When ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> When ?



i don't remember. i was reading some old comics my friend had.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

There's a rumor going on around about Supergirl in MoS2.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



cyborg47 said:


> There's a rumor going on around about Supergirl in MoS2.


Yeah I've heard about that one. Said to come from the open capsule in the ship shown in MoS. But as the ship is said to be there for thousands of years,  that origin won't make much sense until they introduce distant relationship(she's supposed to be superman's cousin) or some sort of accidental or intentional time travel...


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> Yeah I've heard about that one. Said to come from the open capsule in the ship shown in MoS. But as the ship is said to be there for thousands of years,  that origin won't make much sense until they introduce distant relationship(she's supposed to be superman's cousin) or some sort of accidental or intentional time travel...


I should have said Kara instead of Supergirl. Yeah, she does arrive on earth thousands of years ago, and her return is what going to spice up things. I expect her to be a villain of some kind, lets see how this ends up.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



cyborg47 said:


> I should have said Kara instead of Supergirl. Yeah, she does arrive on earth thousands of years ago, and her return is what going to spice up things. I expect her to be a villain of some kind, lets see how this ends up.



If they make 2 consecutive origind movie with a kryptonian fighting a kryptonian, I don't think the franchise will end up cool.....


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Nightwing rumor's up now


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



cyborg47 said:


> Nightwing rumor's up now



Man hope you are right!!!! Grayson is the best dc person when it comes to humour, specially sarcasm.  
Love that guy.  M a fan since the early batman cartoon. The one which came in 90's.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

the whole f***ing DC Universe is coming up in Man of steel 2 ... sigh and I thought that I could get a proper sequel to MoS - Man of Tomorrow


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> the whole f***ing DC Universe is coming up in Man of steel 2 ... sigh and I thought that I could get a proper sequel to MoS - Man of Tomorrow



Links please?  What exactly do u mean by WHOLE DC UNIVERSE. That's gonna be justice League then. XD

Ps: hope they have the green arrow from the tv show Arrow. He's cool.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> the whole f***ing DC Universe is coming up in Man of steel 2 ... sigh and I thought that I could get a proper sequel to MoS - Man of Tomorrow



No Ryan Gaynolds pls 
We need the Nigga Lantern(aka John Stuart)


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> the whole f***ing DC Universe is coming up in Man of steel 2 ... sigh and I thought that I could get a proper sequel to MoS - Man of Tomorrow


It could just be a setup, one or two scenes, for the next Batman solo movie perhaps. As for the solo Superman sequel, there could always be a one to Man of Steel, but 2015 is so crowded with big movies, that Superman alone won't be able to carry his own movie. WB made a smart decision going shared universe with this one.



aadroid.dev said:


> Ps: hope they have the green arrow from the tv show Arrow. He's cool.


Stephen Amell posted this on his facebook page, no description of it whatsoever. There was a rumor that Oliver Queen and Barry Allen from the upcoming Flash series might appear in a post credit scene in BvS. DC fans, brace yourselves 

*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545960_530319953719943_143240074_n.jpg

Source - *www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=53...217.1073741826.146921975393078&type=1&theater



aadroid.dev said:


> Man hope you are right!!!! Grayson is the best dc person when it comes to humour, specially sarcasm.
> Love that guy.  M a fan since the early batman cartoon. The one which came in 90's.


The scoop was coming from El Mayimbe, the man's known very well for his scoops, most of them turned out to be true, going back as far leaking Ledger's Joker casting in TDK.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Justice league started with Wally West as flash. How can Barry Allen will cameo, if WB wants to hint about Justice league?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



Gearbox said:


> Justice league started with Wally West as flash. How can Barry Allen will cameo, if WB wants to hint about Justice league?


I didn't understand a thing, can you rephrase your post?


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



Gearbox said:


> Justice league started with Wally West as flash. How can Barry Allen will cameo, if WB wants to hint about Justice league?



Yeah but it's not necessary to have Wally. If we're having the "nigga lantern"(hal Jordan was the first Lantern that way), we can have allen as well. The universes can differ. I like Barry more than wally anyway   .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



Gearbox said:


> Justice league started with Wally West as flash. How can Barry Allen will cameo, if WB wants to hint about Justice league?



And i used to think flash is 1 guy


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> And i used to think flash is 1 guy






Are you aware of Reverse flash?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



Gearbox said:


> Are you aware of Reverse flash?



Nope.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nope.



No worries commander.  Dc universe is more mixed up than marvel or any other for that matter.  There are multiple people for most of the Heroes.  Each at a different point of time. Hal Jordan was the first Lantern, wally was the first flash and wayne is batman but was replaced by both dick Grayson (1st robin AND nightwing) and the red robin (can't remember his name). A short summary for the main heroes so u know what's happening around.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Meanwhile at marvel cinematic universe, 

AGENTS of SHIELD episode on 19th November to be the aftermath of Thor 2

Some news about The Wolverine 2 is here folks


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



aadroid.dev said:


> AGENTS of SHIELD episode on 19th November to be the aftermath of Thor 2


Arrow>AoS. No Bias, honest opinion.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



cyborg47 said:


> Arrow>AoS. No Bias, honest opinion.



Agreed. Arrow is much better but AoS is still good. 
Here's a big fail about AoS:
*i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7877605376/h05A898BB/


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I liked the show in the beginning, but got tired of it pretty quickly. The biggest fail imo is, they're supposed such a huge secret organization, and its run by bumbling idiots who're more bothered about being humorous than getting the job done.
Watching arrow was quite the opposite, I wasn't impressed initially, but it grew on me as it progressed, absolutely loving it.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

LOLOL : The Drunken Chatter: A New Version Of Thor Poster

and I thought the wolverine was wolverine 2 ... but it seems wolverine 3 will be the wolverine 2


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



cyborg47 said:


> I liked the show in the beginning, but got tired of it pretty quickly. The biggest fail imo is, they're supposed such a huge secret organization, and its run by bumbling idiots who're more bothered about being humorous than getting the job done.
> Watching arrow was quite the opposite, I wasn't impressed initially, but it grew on me as it progressed, absolutely loving it.



AoS is like watching a scifi rom-com. Instead of just getting the job done ASAP like in the first 2-3episode they're just stretching the runtime. It's much better to be a half hour show rather than one hour crap. With yesterday's episode (FZZT, not aired on India yet),they kinda added romance b/w fitz and Simmons.(hell with correct spellings). Must  say that the graviton episode was a great concept though. 

And a BIG LOL to that thor loki postrr xD


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Thor : Bend Over Brother,In the name of the AllFather i punish you!


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



commandershawnzer said:


> thor : Bend over brother,in the name of the allfather i punish you!



epic xd xd


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Thor : Bend Over Brother,In the name of the AllFather i punish you!


Loki to Thor: How desperate are you? 
Thor : You've made me very desperate!


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> Yeah I've heard about that one. Said to come from the open capsule in the ship shown in MoS. But as the ship is said to be there for thousands of years, that origin won't make much sense until they introduce distant relationship(she's supposed to be superman's cousin) or some sort of accidental or intentional time travel...



Found the below link, by accident.. Maybe, many of us would've read the comics. But for those, who didn't . . .. 

Kara'El was in the pod. The tie-in comics confirmed that..
COMICS: Man Of Steel Tie-In Reveals Supergirl (Kara Zor-El)?

I guess, MoS2 *may *follow the root of Superman-Batman: Apocalypse, where Supergirl visits the earth, Batman/Superman tracks her and finally they may fight against Darkseid. But that's a vague assumption.



aadroid.dev said:


> Man hope you are right!!!! Grayson is the best dc person when it comes to humour, specially sarcasm.
> Love that guy. M a fan since the early batman cartoon. The one which came in 90's.



Report: Dick Grayson Could Appear in 'Man of Steel 2'


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Found the below link, by accident.. Maybe, many of us would've read the comics. But for those, who didn't . . ..
> 
> Kara'El was in the pod. The tie-in comics confirmed that..
> COMICS: Man Of Steel Tie-In Reveals Supergirl (Kara Zor-El)?



URL not working man! Forbidden Access 

And the Dick Grayson Report Says the Sif from Thor is casted as well . Man isn't she great 


Btw, if she was IN the pod, in the film it said the SHIP had been in the ice for thousands of years. She'll be SuperGrandma by now!!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> URL not working man! Forbidden Access
> 
> And the Dick Grayson Report Says the Sif from Thor is casted as well . Man isn't she great
> 
> ...



Cryostasis.
Otherwise we would have Grampa Zod & and Grandma Faora


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> Btw, if she was IN the pod, in the film it said the SHIP had been in the ice for thousands of years. She'll be SuperGrandma by now!!!


Find the comic on the internet, its pretty good.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Otherwise we would have Grampa Zod & and Grandma Faora


No, not really. Kara leaves the ship and walks away, the rest of the crew on the ship dies and decomposes remember?


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



cyborg47 said:


> Find the comic on the internet, its pretty good.



Comic Title please?


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> URL not working man! Forbidden Access


Opening for me.. 
COMICS: Man Of Steel Tie-In Reveals Supergirl (Kara Zor-El)?


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Opening for me..
> COMICS: Man Of Steel Tie-In Reveals Supergirl (Kara Zor-El)?



The whole website gives forbidden access 403


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> Comic Title please?


Just search for 'Man of Steel prequel comic download'

Here's a sneak peak 

*media.comicbookmovie.com/images/users/uploads/39713/man-of-steel-comic-4.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> The whole website gives forbidden access 403



yeah me too ... try using this : Comic Book Movies: Superhero Movies, The Avengers, Batman, Superman, Spider-Man, Captain America, Green Lantern, Thor, X-Men First Class, Iron Man 3 

works for me like this


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I read the tie in comic (Y)
Interesting piece of info and story 
We can assume Kara's coming in MoS2 or maybe in whatever DC has planned next.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Something to drool over...

*1.bp.blogspot.com/-2YDOhdGyoTU/Unx5JY8PpPI/AAAAAAAAAJs/rgNTssDF8R4/s1600/wondercon.jpg

A week ago, there was a tweet about a rumor that Superman's suit was going to get some functional changes. So it looks like those changes will be the addition of the belt.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



cyborg47 said:


> Something to drool over...
> 
> *1.bp.blogspot.com/-2YDOhdGyoTU/Unx5JY8PpPI/AAAAAAAAAJs/rgNTssDF8R4/s1600/wondercon.jpg
> 
> A week ago, there was a tweet about a rumor that Superman's suit was going to get some functional changes. So it looks like those changes will be the addition of the belt.



Yeah there's a belt on his suit in some new 52 comics I read. Cant remember which one.
Hey guys there was once some rumours about a tweet from justin Bieber with a script of Batman vs Superman and a hashtag robin. Any thing related? 
Although,  I think he can be perfectly fine as Carrie Kelley.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> Yeah there's a belt on his suit in some new 52 comics I read. Cant remember which one.


Yeah, the New52 version has the belt.


> Hey guys there was once some rumours about a tweet from justin Bieber with a script of Batman vs Superman and a hashtag robin. Any thing related?


It'd been debunked, though the news did scare a lot of people to death 


> Although, I think he can be perfectly fine as Carrie Kelley.


Yeah, that kinda became a running joke for a while


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



cyborg47 said:


> It'd been debunked, though the news did scare a lot of people to death



Yep, my fault. Just read a whole article about it. God I wish this F**ktard were dead.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Opinions on Thor2 guys?

In other news,  a new Robocop trailer is out on utube now. It's quite ok if u ask me, I haven't seen much of Robocop anyhow.


----------



## Flash (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

[YOUTUBE]RJVwuZA4WkU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Late to the party again, gearbox?  jk


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

He sure is late. 
Btw, Thor The dark world is a great movie. Recommendation level: Over 9000!!!!

Someone please explain the end credit scene to me.


----------



## Flash (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



aadroid.dev said:


> Someone please explain the end credit scene to me.


Which one? There are two of them.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



aadroid.dev said:


> He sure is late.
> Btw, Thor The dark world is a great movie. Recommendation level: Over 9000!!!!
> 
> Someone please explain the end credit scene to me.



Basically it sets up guardians of the galaxy  and Avengers 3 (most probably), the collector is collecting the infinity stones (gems in the comics) that is why he says 1 down 5 to go , there are a total of 6 infinity stones that combine the power of everything in universe . Now it is a little different in the comics but according to movie the way I get it is that Tesseract is the mind gem and the Aether (in thor 2) is the power gem (but I could be wrong) . As no two infinity gems should be in one place (asgard already has the tesseract) they give it to the collector's museum . The infinity stones combined are put in the infinity gauntlet whose wearer becomes one of the most powerful being in the universe i.e. has control of soul , time , reality , mind , power , space . 

Here is a video I found in which IGN guys explain it :


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

There you go, the captain has arrived


----------



## icebags (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



rajatGod512 said:


> Basically it sets up guardians of the galaxy  and Avengers 3 (most probably), the collector is collecting the infinity stones (gems in the comics) that is why he says 1 down 5 to go , there are a total of 6 infinity stones that combine the power of everything in universe . Now it is a little different in the comics but according to movie the way I get it is that Tesseract is the mind gem and the Aether (in thor 2) is the power gem (but I could be wrong) . As no two infinity gems should be in one place (asgard already has the tesseract) they give it to the collector's museum . The infinity stones combined are put in the infinity gauntlet whose wearer becomes one of the most powerful being in the universe i.e. has control of soul , time , reality , mind , power , space .
> 
> Here is a video I found in which IGN guys explain it :



i would be happy to see if thanos gets to do something with infinity gauntlet and becomes some badazz spine shivering one. 

can't miss a single marvel movie, they are all like building up roads to a final showdown.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



icebags said:


> i would be happy to see if thanos gets to do something with infinity gauntlet and becomes some badazz spine shivering one.



If the Infinty Gauntlet comic book arc is anything to go by then Marvel should add a s#!t ton of superheroes for Thanos to take down , cause he killed half of the universe including most of the superheroes including hulk , thor , cap , iron man , spider man (nothing we could do here as rights are with sony) , and many more . Therefore the Avengers 3 can serve as an end to trilogy with new heroes in Phase 4 . (but going by box office that he highly unlikely *cough*Iron Man3, thor2 *cough*)


----------



## icebags (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ they have also released trailer for a dedicated ultron movie. so, hes the new powerful being in the sphere and maybe will those superpowers (not meaning super heroes) be clashing and guntlet will have to do something with it ?


----------



## Flash (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



rajatGod512 said:


> Basically it sets up guardians of the galaxy and Avengers 3 (most probably), the collector is collecting the infinity stones (gems in the comics) that is why he says 1 down 5 to go , there are a total of 6 infinity stones that combine the power of everything in universe . Now it is a little different in the comics but according to movie the way I get it is that Tesseract is the mind gem and the Aether (in thor 2) is the power gem (but I could be wrong) . As no two infinity gems should be in one place (asgard already has the tesseract) they give it to the collector's museum . The infinity stones combined are put in the infinity gauntlet whose wearer becomes one of the most powerful being in the universe i.e. has control of soul , time , reality , mind , power , space .


Infinity gauntlet is already shown in Thor, with some stones. 
[IMGG]*www.10mfh.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Thor-Movie-Infinity-Gauntlet-Hi-Res.png[/IMGG]

So, maybe some exists already in Asgard.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



Gearbox said:


> Infinity gauntlet is already shown in Thor, with some stones.
> [IMGG]*www.10mfh.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Thor-Movie-Infinity-Gauntlet-Hi-Res.png[/IMGG]
> 
> So, maybe some exists already in Asgard.


No, Only the tesseract and maybe the gauntlet is in Asgard (confirmed by Thor 2) .

*BTW THOR : THE DARK WORLD 8.5/10*



cyborg47 said:


> There you go, the captain has arrived



who are yo referring to ? 

To those who have seen thor 2 :



Spoiler



WTF happened to Odin ???


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

The CAPTAIN is a spoiler in itself 

Btw, which is the second cut scene? I saw the 1 down 5 to go thing. what's the other one?
Thanks for explaining Rajat. 



Spoiler



I also spent last night wondering what happened to Odin and How come Loki was sitting on the Throne.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



aadroid.dev said:


> The CAPTAIN is a spoiler in itself
> 
> Btw, which is the second cut scene? I saw the 1 down 5 to go thing. what's the other one?
> Thanks for explaining Rajat.
> ...




Other scene is when Jane , Darcy , Selvig and that junior guy were eating together at the table , Jane Sees the Bifrost waves / lights through the window and Thor appears , they then kiss (for quite long I might add ) and then the dog type monster which was teleported to earth in London's battle is shown playing .

I had to dig deep but here you go , both the Credit scene are here :

[video]*vk.com/video220487135_166450648[/video]


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



rajatGod512 said:


> Other scene is when Jane , Darcy , Selvig and that junior guy were eating together at the table , Jane Sees the Bifrost waves / lights through the window and Thor appears , they then kiss (for quite long I might add ) and then the dog type monster which was teleported to earth in London's battle is shown playing .
> 
> I had to dig deep but here you go , both the Credit scene are here :
> 
> [video]*vk.com/video220487135_166450648[/video]



Thanks Man.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*Ranking this year's CBM :*
1.Man of Steel (9/10)
2.Thor : The Dark World (8.5/10)
3.Iron Man 3 (7.5/10)
4.Kick Ass 2 (7.5/10)
5.The Wolverine (7/10)


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Any more CBM's left this year? or Thor2 is the last?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

yeah thor 2 was last , Sin city and 300 2 were pushed to 2014 . 

there are 2 BM's left !  , I will only watch 1 though ...

P.S. Listening to MoS Soundtrack after a month ahhh , its so awesome ! and I never noticed that "This is Clark Kent" track was this good .


----------



## Flash (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

New images from The Amazing Spider-Man 2 | Den of Geek

Hope, am not late this time..


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Hope, am not late this time..


A little, yes.

Looks like the Batsy' suit is going to take heavy inspiration from Jim Lee's Batman. Those concept art sketches I posted earlier are true after all 



> Zack Snyder showed him a picture of the costume on his iPhone. Kevin had this to say...
> 
> "I saw the costume, more than that I saw him [Ben Affleck] in the costume...I don't want to give anything away cause that is up to them and stuff, but I am going to say this...I instantly bear hugged him. You have not seen this costume in film before. Because every other movie has done this matrixy black armor thing...There wasn't a single nipple on this [frick]ing suit man. I think everyone is gonna be like 'Holy *beep* We haven't been down this path before. Even the Hardest core "[frick] this movie" person will be like 'alright, I'm ready!'





> *a fan who was at the live recording says that it was “Jim Lee” that got bleeped on the podcast.*



Source - *www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/nailbiter111/news/?a=89890


----------



## Flash (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Adam west will be proud of the Batman suit in the BvS..


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

@Gearbox, btw, the guy in your DP is with Arrow 




Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1395201_532691360149469_1689693505_n.jpg



Source - *www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=53...25083632.60502.146921975393078&type=1&theater


----------



## Flash (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



cyborg47 said:


> @Gearbox, btw, the guy in your DP is with Arrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.. So, he's Barry Allen? 
Hope, we see Justice league as a series soon, rather than big-budget movie!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Hope, we see Justice league as a series soon, rather than big-budget movie!!


Actually, there's a rumor that Arrow and Flash being merged into Man of Steel's universe...Amell kind of hinted at that as well...

Check this post, 165..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat...villains-discussion-thread-6.html#post2028786


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

THE X-Men Cinematic Timeline - The X-MEN Timeline As I See It

I dont agree with some of the last parts of that .

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*img.pandawhale.com/post-25067-And-Here-We-Go-Joker-gif-Imgur-x71M.gif


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> THE X-Men Cinematic Timeline - The X-MEN Timeline As I See It
> I dont agree with some of the last parts of that .



You mean the continuity errors? But i liked the way, the author connected the x-men timelines with the marvels of Darwin, mendel and Watson.
It's not an error, but want to know how he (wolverine) managed to pull it up?



Spoiler



In "The wolverine", Silver samurai sucks up the adamantium by drilling on his claws and even severs it. 
But suddenly, he regenerates the bone claws and kills yashida in his armor. 

If he can regenerate bone claws easily (that too within few minutes), he could've done it in x:men origins - wolverine, when victor chops off his bone claws..


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're wrong there. Silver samurai was sucking up wolvi's healing factor, not his Adamantium. And he did regenerated his bone claws in Origins. As far as the few minutes part is concerned, I believe it was due to Berserker rage thing in wolverine's mutations. Just like the effect of adrenaline on us in extreme fear, but in his case, extreme anger.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> You're wrong there. Silver samurai was sucking up wolvi's healing factor, not his Adamantium. And he did regenerated his bone claws in Origins. As far as the few minutes part is concerned, I believe it was due to Berserker rage thing in wolverine's mutations. Just like the effect of adrenaline on us in extreme fear, but in his case, extreme anger.




Bang on mate !


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> Bang on mate !



Bazinga


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Y U NO PUT SPOILER WORTHY STUFF IN SPOILER BOX!!!!


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Y U NO PUT SPOILER WORTHY STUFF IN SPOILER BOX!!!!



I'm sorry commander but isn't it obvious that a reply to spoiler would be another spoiler.......:screwy:


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

The last line in the DOFP trailer where Old Xavier says "Please we need you to hope again" seems like Fox saying it to the audience after X3 , Origins and the wolverine ... LOL


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> The last line in the DOFP trailer where Old Xavier says "Please we need you to hope again" seems like Fox saying it to the audience after X3 , Origins and the wolverine ... LOL


Lol, nice one.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

that xmen trailer was edited so badly that it ruined for me..i really want the movie to be good but am not too sure it will be one..should have got mathew vaughn for the direction..


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Hey people, I don't know if any of you here is a gamer, but as this one comes from Warner Bros. and many of these are based on DC comics itself, I think this deserves a share here. 

THE HUMBLE WB sale!!!


Guys if you don't have these games yet, BUY THIS immidiately, the price is amazing (you get to set it, but above $4.65 average is recommended for the even better games they have.) They give Steam keys so you have original games too. 

The games include the earlier 2 Batman Arkhams (Duh! They won't give a just released game off on $1 sale), 3 Lord of the Ring games, FEAR 1,2&3 etc. Most of them with all the DLCs!!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I have all 3 arkham games , dont want any other from the bundle  and *EVERYONE HERE IS A GAMER*


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> I have all 3 arkham games , dont want any other from the bundle  and *EVERYONE HERE IS A GAMER*



I only assembled a gaming rig some 6 months back, and I bought this bundle the day it came.  I've only downloaded arkham city and fear 1 as of now
Any reviews for arkham origins?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

So far it is has been great (completed around 25%) lot of similarity to Arkham City , few bugs but not something that I came across too often .  and BTW what is your gaming rig config ... mine is in my siggy (just for show off  )


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> So far it is has been great (completed around 25%) lot of similarity to Arkham City , few bugs but not something that I came across too often .  and BTW what is your gaming rig config ... mine is in my siggy (just for show off  )



Nothing too much of a show off type I'm afraid. Here, have a look

Amd fx4100
Asus m5a78l m usb3 mo/bo
Sapphire Radeon 6670Hd 1gb gddr5 
CM cabinet

I get pretty decent performance in most games at medium to high with aa set accordingly.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

yup thats a very good vfm config man congos !


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

guys, any chance of steam getting direct Downloads from account or downloads through proxy? I don't have that much bandwidth at home to download an entire game  (thought of downloading from College )


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Luffy said:


> guy, any chance of steam getting direct Downloads from account or downloads through proxy? I don't have that much bandwidth at home to download an entire game  (thought of downloading from College )



Download and install the game on high bandwidth computer and create the game's backup in steam through : steam menu> backup and restore games. 
Copy the contents from the backup folder.  Uninstall game from that system and restore the backup on your computer.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> Download and install the game on high bandwidth computer and create the game's backup in steam through : steam menu> backup and restore games.
> Copy the contents from the backup folder.  Uninstall game from that system and restore the backup on your computer.



compared to college, no one has that much bandwidth. I wanted to buy humble bundles but can't because there is no adsl/cable broadband in my area, hence no chance of changing my home internet (tata photon) to download those games officially from steam. 

College uses proxy and steam doesn't works through proxy


----------



## Flash (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

[IMGG]*sciencefiction.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/batman-noel.jpg[/IMGG]

Rumours says this is how Bats would resemble in Batman Vs Superman!! 

Kevin Smith Describes Ben Affleck's Batman Suit As 'Mind Blowing' - ScienceFiction.com


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Gearbox said:


> [IMGG]*sciencefiction.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/batman-noel.jpg[/IMGG]
> 
> Rumours says this is how Bats would resemble in Batman Vs Superman!!
> 
> Kevin Smith Describes Ben Affleck's Batman Suit As 'Mind Blowing' - ScienceFiction.com



That's a cool looking suit batsy got there. 


@Luffy sorry bro, I have got idea about how to proxy override.

EDIT: NO IDEA!! Sorry big mistake! I've got no Idea.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

guys what sites are good for getting *free* DC 52 comics of Supes & Batsy and The Nigga Lantern(Jhon stuart)


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> guys what sites are good for getting *free* DC 52 comics of Supes & Batsy and The Nigga Lantern(Jhon stuart)



I'm hell sure it's illegal to post it on forums commander.  It's like piracy.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> I'm hell sure it's illegal to post it on forums commander.  It's like piracy.



ok then give me *keywords* im a total noob about comics and their terminologies


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I can tell you in steam ^ .


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Mind sharing steam id's people? 
Mine is Aditya.8645


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

my steam is in my siggy


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> That's a cool looking suit batsy got there.
> 
> 
> @Luffy sorry bro, I have got idea about how to proxy override.



Please PM me the method. BTW, ultrasurf/TOR doesn't works on Steam too



CommanderShawnzer said:


> guys what sites are good for getting *free* DC 52 comics of Supes & Batsy and The Nigga Lantern(Jhon stuart)



I have acquired most of them till *Week 114*. PM me for more info.

Edit: Week 115


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Luffy said:


> Please PM me the method. BTW, ultrasurf/TOR doesn't works on Steam too



OHhh!! Sorry bro. typo. I meant I have no idea how to bypass steam proxy. if ultrasurf doesn't work, I doubt anything else will, if not specially designed for it though.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Greatest Super Hero Ever


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



> Can't wait for #BatmanvsSuperman.. #batfleck semi-retired/not speaking to Robin anymore.. Controlling drones from the batcave.





Source - Batman vs Superman details on Batman? SPOILER- Man of Steel Fan Page


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

The drones that he's referring maybe of Brother eye..


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



Gearbox said:


> The drones that he's referring maybe of Brother eye..


Well, it does say Batman's own drones. May be similar to the ones from Kingdom Come?

*starsmedia.ign.com/stars/image/article/885/885742/batman-dc-comics-20080702051516373-000.jpg


----------



## kisame (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Luffy said:


> compared to college, no one has that much bandwidth. I wanted to buy humble bundles but can't because there is no adsl/cable broadband in my area, hence no chance of changing my home internet (tata photon) to download those games officially from steam.
> 
> College uses proxy and steam doesn't works through proxy


Use Proxifier.It will let you download games with steam at least.However, you wont be able to play online behind proxy.

OT:Anyone watched original Ben10??Vilgax from that show kicked ass only using muscle power.Total monster.


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*Just finished watching Justice league:Season 2- Hereafter 1 & 2.*
Its too emotional. Felt broken with Justice league, when heard Man of steel is dead. 


Spoiler



(Actually, it was later revealed that Superman was teleported to the future by toyman)



Temporary bond between the future vandal savage and the Superman is just too amazing..



kisame said:


> OT:Anyone watched original Ben10??Vilgax from that show kicked ass only using muscle power.Total monster.


Also his powers were limited. The fight between little ben and gwen is too funny.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



kisame said:


> Use Proxifier.It will let you download games with steam at least.However, you wont be able to play online behind proxy.



Thanks, i will defenitely try Proxifier.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I have read more comics of this this guy than batman. Even in my list list he stands way above batman.This is the guy who started the trend of wearing skintight superhero costumes & a mask with no visible pupils. 
He is "The ghost who walks". Yes the phantom
*www.freeimagehosting.net/t/z5687.jpg
(Though he does not have any superpowers or qualify for a superhero figure but since i have seen people mentioning batman here therefore i thought of including him here too.)

Its sad that how people easily forgets the original. This character really needs a bit of serious treatment.

Anyways another one of my favourite characters is this guy & his assistance Luthor.*www.panama-guide.com/images/articles/20130313102344958_1.jpg


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I too read his comics, when i was a kid and i've loved how he lived in harmony with the animals around the jungle protecting the nature from the miscreants. 
Hero and devil, wow. They're smart too.. 

I don't think he's an inspiration for Batman (as you said he's original). Phantom is more a direct-attack guy who can deal the bad guys with his superhuman level physique and his weapons, whereas Batman is stealthy and can take down opponents before even knowing what's happening. They both are unique in their own sense.

But this guy (Billy zane) took out all the fun that i had for Phantom, in the movie adaptation of phantom.. 
He's not even muscular. 

[IMGG]*www.unitarduniverse.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/BillyZanePhantom01.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Uhh guys, I have a question. 
Why would DC start a new cinematic universe with an old semi-broken batman?
I mean controlling the drones from the batcave, not talking to robin! Seriously, isn't it strange for a new universe to have a broken hero?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

@gearbox
Yep thats what i meant when i was a kid I too read a lot of phantoms rather than DC or marvel. The locations,dialogues,narration etc were awesome to read. 

Unfortunately hollywood only made two phantom movies till now. From which one of them (like you have mentioned phantom (1996)) was not much of a success. Even there is no update on phantom legacy (the planned reboot of the franchise). Thats why i said this character is not getting the attention it needs.



Gearbox said:


> I don't think he's an inspiration for Batman (as you said he's original).



Nope i never said that you misunderstood that line. Read again its about the superhero costumes not their characters or story.

BTW phantom uses stealth too. One of his favourite disguise is similar to this *th09.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2012/147/6/6/men_of_mystery__the_phantom_stranger_by_jstr_lee-d51aswb.jpg 

(The above image is from (DC) The phantom stranger.)

(I mentioned batman just as an excuse for putting the phantom's name. Since this thread is about superheroes and neither batman nor the phantom qualifies for the superhero category.)


----------



## abhidev (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

I loved Phantom comics


----------



## abhidev (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

The movie was bad


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ Well that escalated quickly .

Possible Title(s) For BATMAN VS. SUPERMAN Revealed!

Whats Wrong with World's Finest ? Its an awesome title . Just Plaster and splash that Bat-Sup Logo everywhere with it and it will be on must watch list of everybody's ...


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> ^ Well that escalated quickly .
> 
> Possible Title(s) For BATMAN VS. SUPERMAN Revealed!
> 
> Whats Wrong with World's Finest ? Its an awesome title . Just Plaster and splash that Bat-Sup Logo everywhere with it and it will be on must watch list of everybody's ...



World's Finest is cool I believe. Loved the animated movie of the same name.


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*Grant Gustin* stars as DC superhero The Flash in a new promo for the TV series _Arrow_.

[YOUTUBE]cnNH7jCkrg4[/YOUTUBE]

Now that _FLASH_ is getting his own space, like Arrow..

Get his glimpse at 00:18


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Someone needs to make a Movie/TV Show on the Nigga Lantern aka John Stewart
Most probably played by Idris Elba or Denzel Washington(only two black guys whom i know who aren't Comedians/Rappers or "I'm Samuel muthaf**kin' Jackson muthaf**ker")


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Someone needs to make a Movie/TV Show on the Nigga Lantern aka John Stewart
> Most probably played by Idris Elba or Denzel Washington(only two black guys whom i know who aren't Comedians/Rappers or "I'm Samuel muthaf**kin' Jackson muthaf**ker")



The rock can play nigga lantern xD


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

No one wants to try anything with "Green lantern", even if they possess indomitable will.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Someone needs to make a Movie/TV Show on the Nigga Lantern aka John Stewart
> Most probably played by Idris Elba or Denzel Washington(only two black guys whom i know who aren't Comedians/Rappers or "I'm Samuel muthaf**kin' Jackson muthaf**ker")





Spoiler



[IMGG]*www.themarysue.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/IdrisElbaGL.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## icebags (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

found something interesting. thor vs silver surfer. and galactus  will there ever be a live action like this epic ?


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> And i used to think flash is 1 guy


[YOUTUBE]Img49q_NTIU[/YOUTUBE]

Accidentally found it, Commander!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

The other 2 Man Of Steel Extras are now also available ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> The other 2 Man Of Steel Extras are now also available ...


PM me the link, please


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

search it on ahem ahem  its over 7 gb though ...

Well that was actually kind of funny :


----------



## Flash (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

[YOUTUBE]YNcJPxjoxF0[/YOUTUBE]

 Jarvis uses Apple maps..


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

For some reason, the cinemasins and honesttrailers videos for marvel movies turn out way more hilarious than the dc movies.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ I dont think so ...


----------



## Desmond (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Check this out :

Who would win if Hannibal Lecter and The Joker were put in the same jail cell.

Costafarian comments on [WP][film-script] Hannibal Lecter an the Joker try to manipulate eachother, you choose who wins.



> INT. ARKHAM ASYLUM - EVENING
> 
> The hallways are dark. Eerie. Four thuggish guards escort a lone patient, HANNIBAL LECTER, to his new cell. Three guards carry high caliber weapons.
> 
> ...


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Awesome!!!


----------



## digitfan (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: â˜…â˜…â˜… The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread â˜*â˜*â˜**



Gearbox said:


> [YOUTUBE]YNcJPxjoxF0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Jarvis uses Apple maps..



Yep that was quite good.  
Moreover they failed to add what if a person does not knows swimming in that flight scene. 

*gifstumblr.com/images/im-ironing-cause-im-iron-man_1523.gif
*doblelol.com/thumbs/ironman-funny_4776404072792486.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^Iron man did beat magneto once .


----------



## icebags (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

anyone seen this /planning to see this ?


----------



## quan chi (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I was surfing and stumbled upon this. so true.


*www.funnyphotos4u.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/a5c5c__IRONMAN-VS-SUPERMAN1.jpg


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Warner Bros. Planning Two Low Budget Superhero Movies a Year

DC is following Marvel's way!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*W    T   F    MAN!*

Gal Gadot Cast As WONDER WOMAN In BATMAN VS SUPERMAN!

Twitter Buzz: Wonder Woman And Flash In BATMAN VS SUPERMAN

THE FLASH Now Reportedly Confirmed For Appearance In BATMAN VS. SUPERMAN


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Its Justice League 0.5 after all 
On the serious note, it could possibly just be a cameo, or a set up for the next few films.


----------



## Flash (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I wonder who's going to be the villain of the "Ultimate Justice league" movie at the end!!
Doomsday or Darkseid?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

This guy is here too ... 



First Thoughts : It looks meh ... and they seriously need to work on the logo ... it looks crap


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Loved the trailer, looks like it has everything what makes a good spiderman movie, excited


----------



## Flash (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Except that Electro is looking like deranged version of Dr.Manhattan..
Just now watched Arrow 'Arrow' Recap, Season 2, Episode 8, 'The Scientist' (And Introducing The Flash) - Speakeasy - WSJ Barry is super cute..


Spoiler



'Arrow': All The Easter Eggs From 'The Scientist'


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Gustin was perfect! Loved his acting. Hopefully, WB should hire him for the movie version of JLA 
Edit - Looks like there's going to be reverse Flash as well, may be...may be a Flashpoint story line?


----------



## Flash (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> This guy is here too ...
> 
> 
> 
> First Thoughts : It looks meh ... and they seriously need to work on the logo ... it looks crap





Spoiler



Amazing Spider-Man 2 Trailer Easter Eggs | Comicbook.com





cyborg47 said:


> Gustin was perfect! Loved his acting. Hopefully, WB should hire him for the movie version of JLA
> Edit - Looks like there's going to be reverse Flash as well, may be...may be a Flashpoint story line?



Yeah. Barry hinted about him slightly in the Arrow as "a man with some kind of blur"...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

X MEN APOCALYPSE Announced for May 2016 , DOFP gets even more interesting now that we know whats to follow . Ending will be like a cliffhanger .


----------



## Flash (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Is Gal Gadot a Good Pick for Wonder Woman? - IGN Conversations - IGN Video


----------



## icebags (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^too thin.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



icebags said:


> ^too thin.



Yeahh *Thin* 
Jokes aside,  she is good looking and already established action girl. I favor it.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

yeah ... She will do good , she must have done amazing in the audition , otherwise DC wont pick just anyone for the coveted role .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

IMDb | Year in Review | Top User-Rated Movies of 2013

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAH .


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

2012 & 2013 surely are a year of superheroes.. 
For all the fans of DC and Marvel, out there.. 

[YOUTUBE]I5hsPB8Lndw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Hah!! Thanos is such a steal


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

OT : Did you guys see the Godzilla trailer .... it kicks ass


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Flash is here! 

VIDEO: Watch Barry Allen's Amazing Final Scene From Last Night's Episode Of ARROW


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*


Finally it happened!!


----------



## aadroid.dev (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Guys? Got some questions here.....
About ARROW and the league
In the first season of arrow, there was words from laurel's mother "I got to go to CENTRAL CITY, I'll be there in a FLASH."
They introduced flash in the next season. 
In the 4th and 5th episodes,  there's mentions of Professor IVO and the ship is named AMAZO. I only remember his from the justice League. But dc kinda said the won't be crossovers b/w films and tv shows. Somethings unannounced but trying to pass the hints?


----------



## Flash (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



> Interestingly, Dr. Pym was responsible for building the powerful robot, Ultron, who will be played in_The Avengers _2015 sequel by James Spader. Ultron is said to be based on Pym's own brain patterns despite his rebellion. He develops a hatred for Pym and brainwashes him to erase any memory of his existence, whilst also making a cheeky pass at the scientist's girlfriend.



Paul Rudd Cast As Ant-Man In New Superhero Movie | Contactmusic.com


----------



## icebags (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*www.thinkdigit.com/FCKeditor/uploads/600x400-comiccon-mfcc.jpg


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Will 'The Flash' Be The Most Multicultural Cast Ever? - Music, Celebrity, Artist News | MTV.com

"The Flash" premieres on The CW in Fall, 2014.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Dwayne Johnson Claims He's Working on a DC Comics Movie in 2014 - IGN
Jhon Stewart? Nah,too buff for him
Cyborg? Nope,Too old for cyborgs role
Lex Luthor from the JL TV series? Perfecto 
*images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20080803000342/dcanimated/images/4/4d/JL_Luthor.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

There were some spoofs for him as Black adam.. 

*static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/7/71941/1487000-black.adam.rock_adam.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

He was previously linked to Lobo, it could be that, or Black Adam would be great.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I cant smell what DC is cooking ! DAMN!



The CGI at 0:52 is almost Krrish 3 Bad , anyway atleast they listened and improved the ****ing logo .


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Superheroes: What are some of the most ridiculous superheroes/supervillains ever created? - Quora


----------



## snap (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

btw did anyone knew if you add /?share=1 at the end of quora url we can read without signing up


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Here are a Bunch of A-holes ...



Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1559264_10152090022137488_1854508243_o.jpg


----------



## aadroid.dev (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> Here are a Bunch of A-holes ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guardians of galaxy my ass XD


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> Guardians of galaxy my ass XD


Lol, wish I could say that too, but I'm genuinely excited about this movie, hope it delivers.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> There were some spoofs for him as Black adam..
> 
> *static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/7/71941/1487000-black.adam.rock_adam.jpg




If he's going to be the black Adam, what about Captain Marvel/Shazam/Billy Batson?


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> If he's going to be the black Adam, what about Captain Marvel/Shazam/Billy Batson?


That project was dropped long back.


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Deadpool is getting married in this april (in comics)

*www.primaryignition.com/wp-content/uploads/DeadpoolWeddingFinal-7baf9.jpg



> To top it all off, Marvel announced this week that Deadpool will be getting married this April in Deadpool #27. The question is…to who?



Marvel Kicks Off 2014 with Movie Updates and a Deadpool Wedding Announcement | Primary Ignition


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

congrats deadpool..


----------



## Flash (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Fantastic Four To Begin Filming in March | Comicbook.com

As with the trend of all superhero movies, Fantastic four is also getting reboot!! 
Miss you, Alba!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Anybody up for fictional characters fights/battles?


----------



## Flash (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

 Lex luthor Vs Obama?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*BATMAN VS SUPERMAN Release Pushed Back To 2016!
*
I hope its worth the wait !


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Two news posters for Amazing spider man 2 released. 

*www.cinemablend.com/images/news/41172/_1390006762.jpg
*www.cinemablend.com/images/news/41172/_1390006768.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Followed by Arrow/Flash - Batman also getting a tv plot with "Gotham"

Gotham Reportedly Casting its Penguin | Comicbook.com


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1010386_809514299065144_1519962853_n.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Top 25 underappreciated comic book movies | Den of Geek


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ Hulk , Batman : MOTP and V for Vendetta , Scott Pilgrim are all appreciated .


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Met a superhero early this morning. He bumped into another car with his Fortuner (his own mistake) and got out saying to the other guy "Tu jaanta ni mai kaun hoon"


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Piyush said:


> Met a superhero early this morning. He bumped into another car with his Fortuner (his own mistake) and got out saying to the other guy "Tu jaanta ni mai kaun hoon"



Superheroes In india , give me a break .


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> Superheroes In india , give me a break .


here it is
*encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSwx9RiEmbVACxlFVxysdqVV_w-XUgK8qHn4lPZbDqDv8nHrR-C


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*I dont even know what to say anymore ... Jesse Eisenberg Cast As Lex Luthor & Jeremy Irons As Alfred In MAN OF STEEL 2!

*


----------



## Flash (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

What? That scrwany kid from the social network is Lex Luthor?


Maybe, young Lex Luthor with hair?


----------



## Akira (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Anybody see DCAU's latest offering, Justice  League:War??(Out on TPB right now ) It's based on the New 52 reboot...and, well it doesn't make it to my top 5 DCAU works. Don't get me wrong-DC is still way ahead of Marvel in animation, but it was just meh. The characters are seriously arrogant(except Batman, who's always had that personality)-especially Superman. Just saw a few episodes of Superman:TAS and compared the two...and yeah, it might piss off a few Superman fans.

Thankfully, DC has announced they are still going to make original/Pre-52 universe stories, so yeah, that's a relief.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

^ yeah I saw that one. And what's wrong with Jordan in it. Acting like a supreme authority. I liked the cyborg part and his friendship with shazam. Also, ending the movie at we're not friends?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Akira said:


> Anybody see DCAU's latest offering, Justice  League:War??(Out on TPB right now ) It's based on the New 52 reboot...and, well it doesn't make it to my top 5 DCAU works. Don't get me wrong-DC is still way ahead of Marvel in animation, but it was just meh. The characters are seriously arrogant(except Batman, who's always had that personality)-especially Superman. Just saw a few episodes of Superman:TAS and compared the two...and yeah, it might piss off a few Superman fans.
> 
> Thankfully, DC has announced they are still going to make original/Pre-52 universe stories, so yeah, that's a relief.



Saw it like 12 days ago and I was dissapointed ...

and BTW , CA : TWS is looking the best cbm of 2014 , TASM 2 trailer 2 wasnt even close to the awesomeness of 2nd trailer of TWS . This is coming from a person who liked TASM  a lot ... But I do like  the funny scenes in trailer (peter with aunt May)


----------



## Akira (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> ^ yeah I saw that one. And what's wrong with Jordan in it. Acting like a supreme authority. I liked the cyborg part and his friendship with shazam. Also, ending the movie at we're not friends?



Yeah, they changed the characters to slightly immature(maybe for future character development). The movie is completely based on the comics...so not the fault of the writers. But problem is Hal Jordan behaves like Kyle Rayner(another Lantern) or maybe how Flash should behave; Shazam seemed too childish; Cyborg origins were like whaaaat...too hurried. And I get the whole Superman-WonderWoman relationship going on in the comics...but really, do they have to bring it in the movies too??(Yeah, not a fan of the pairing). WW spends what- 2 minutes with Supes in the movie and he's unlike "any god or mortal I've ever met" seriously . Ive always preferred WW single-or maybe hilarious flirtation with Bats we knew wouldn't amount to anything(during the JL and JLA show). Rewatch it, and try to notice how much sexual innuendo they stuffed in .Didn't get it as a kid though...



rajatGod512 said:


> Saw it like 12 days ago and I was dissapointed ...
> and BTW , CA : TWS is looking the best cbm of 2014 , TASM 2 trailer 2 wasnt even close to the awesomeness of 2nd trailer of TWS . This is coming from a person who liked TASM  a lot ... But I do like  the funny scenes in trailer (peter with aunt May)



Captain America 2 looks ****!ng awesome!!


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Watched JL:war last week. It was just OK type..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Watched* Marvel One Shot : All Hail the King*- 8/10 Awesome acting by Ben Kingsley , Good Development on the Trevor Slattery / Mandarin front . Also there is one sweet and funny cameo . Its the best One shot yet ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> Watched* Marvel One Shot : All Hail the King*- 8/10 Awesome acting by Ben Kingsley , Good Development on the Trevor Slattery / Mandarin front . Also there is one sweet and funny cameo . Its the best One shot yet ...


Yup, I enjoyed it too, the 15 minute short was miles better than IM3, lol. Trevor Slattery> Whoever the real Mandarin is 



Flash said:


> Watched JL:war last week. It was just OK type..


I thought it sucked, its the same Thor Dark World thing again, pointless villain who serves no purpose at all, I'm still wondering how could they crap on a villain like Darkseid 
All my hopes on Son of Batman, more character less dumbass action.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



cyborg47 said:


> Yup, I enjoyed it too, the 15 minute short was miles better than IM3, lol. *Trevor Slattery> Whoever the real Mandarin* is
> 
> 
> I thought it sucked, its the same Thor Dark World thing again, pointless villain who serves no purpose at all, I'm still wondering how could they crap on a villain like Darkseid
> All my hopes on Son of Batman, more character less dumbass action.



TRUE DAT !!! 

I still hope Trevor Slattery is the "real" Mandarin ...  because I like Sir Ben's portrayal very much .
I dont know how will they move forward this storyline , IM4 looks like a distant dream . Avengers 3 is whole cosmic I believe with Thanos Reigning Supreme  ... A2 but I dont know if he will fit with Ultron and they both are villain which deserve their own movies so they both cant come together in same movie IMO . This Shot was what I expected Agents of shield to be , but meh ....

Oh and ..


Spoiler



Kiss my Rings , B!tch!!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*Bunch of A-holes are coming .... *


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I guess GOTG will share the same fate of John Carter.

- - - Updated - - -

Btw, *www.superherohype.com/news/292077-...-mara-and-miles-teller-are-the-fantastic-four


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

michael b jordan as human torch.just proves why it is a good idea to keep your expectations to lowest levels when going to watch a comic book movie adaptation which you know something about.i would say the same thing if keira knightley were to play the role of Storm in X-men franchise.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> I guess GOTG will share the same fate of John Carter.



I think it will make a profit ... It will gross 400 million for sure ...
MARVEL Sells now , Its a household name .

John Carter did around 280 million ... but it was labeled a flop because of its 350 million + cost (marketing + production) ... GotG's budget should be about the first Thor , which too made 450 million and was labeled as a hit .


----------



## Flash (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



whitestar_999 said:


> michael b jordan as human torch.just proves why it is a good idea to keep your expectations to lowest levels when going to watch a comic book movie adaptation which you know something about.i would say the same thing if keira knightley were to play the role of Storm in X-men franchise.



'Fantastic Four' Reboot: Michael B. Jordan Responds to Human Torch Criticism



- - - Updated - - -

10 Reasons Guardians Of The Galaxy Might Fail



- - - Updated - - -

Some are the reasons are pretty true.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

i will not be spending extra money to watch this or any movie i don't find to be interesting enough.like all other such movies i will see this when it comes on star movies/hbo(already subscribed so no extra spending).i found will smith in Hancock entertaining & even Man of Steel's dark atmosphere has some basis in one of the comic storylines unlike this FF4 reboot casting choice which has no basis in any comic storyline.looks to me like an intentional decision by fox studios to generate more publicity because let's face it compared to marvel movies fox studios is seriously struggling with marvel characters movies(FF2 was a letdown compared to FF1 which itself was an avg movie).


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



whitestar_999 said:


> i will not be spending extra money to watch this or any movie i don't find to be interesting enough.like all other such movies i will see this when it comes on star movies/hbo(already subscribed so no extra spending).i found will smith in Hancock entertaining & even Man of Steel's dark atmosphere has some basis in one of the comic storylines unlike this FF4 reboot casting choice which has no basis in any comic storyline.looks to me like an intentional decision by fox studios to generate more publicity because let's face it compared to marvel movies fox studios is seriously struggling with marvel characters movies(FF2 was a letdown compared to FF1 which itself was an avg movie).



They needed to make a movie or the rights would have automatically reverted back to Marvel ...I hope it flops , so they give rights back to Marvel  , then we can have a proper incarnation of Silver Surfer and Galactus .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

would love to see Galactus,silver surfer & Avengers in same movie.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^I would love to see Spiderman and X-Men in it too.


----------



## Flash (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Andrew Garfield is far better than Toby Maguire! :/


----------



## Flash (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/gustin-first/grant-gustin-as-the-flash-first-image-revealed-01.jpg

Grant Gustin as The Flash – First Image from CW Show Revealed! | Flash, Grant Gustin : Just Jared


----------



## Flash (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/11/article-0-1C334A1F00000578-563_634x921.jpg 
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/12/article-2578617-1C3615E800000578-864_634x854.jpg
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/12/article-2578617-1C363C4500000578-910_634x786.jpg

Grant Gustin in costume as The Flash for new TV series | Mail Online


----------



## aadroid.dev (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Hey Flash!

When is the show going to air? 

Seems like in season 2 finale, Arrow's Main villian would be deathstroke. I love this Slade Wilson. Better than any Deathstroke in animated series like Young Justice and Flashpoint Paradox deathstroke.


----------



## Flash (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Batman turned 75 yesterday. 

*i.imgur.com/5Z3BKfR.jpg

For all the Bat fans, 

Batman's 16 Best Movie Moments For His 75th Anniversary | MTV.com


----------



## snap (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Happy 75th, Batman! 75 BTS photos from eight films - Imgur


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Captain America The Winter Soldier is getting some pretty awesome reviews .


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Hercules is also getting some nice views too....i like the trailer...


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

You mean "Hercules: The Thracian Wars"  or "The Legend of Hercules" ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



juliastiles406 said:


> Hercules is also getting some nice views too....i like the trailer...



I was talking about professional reviews like these : Captain America: The Winter Soldier - Rotten Tomatoes

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> You mean "Hercules: The Thracian Wars"  or "The Legend of Hercules" ?



Obviously the The Thracian Wars one because Legend of Hercules was uber-sh!t  and a massive failure both financially and critically .


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Wolverine Recasting Is "Inevitable," Says Hugh Jackman - /Film


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> I was talking about professional reviews like these : Captain America: The Winter Soldier - Rotten Tomatoes
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



i am talking about the new trailer of Hercules which features Dwayne 'The Rock' 
[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoqFN7mbDro[/YOUTUBE]

check it out then talk to me.....


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Who else is super excited for Amazing Spiderman 2?

If You aren't here's a SPOILER PROOF clip from the movie. They showed off the spider-sense amazingly. BE WARNED: Your Mind is about to be blowned away.

Moviepilot amazing spiderman spidersense


----------



## Flash (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

So cool it's like the HD version of Tobey Maguire's spider sense..

- - - Updated - - -

Batman:Arkham series now gone hollywood too. 
*Batman:Assault on arkham* - an animated movie is on its way.. 

[YOUTUBE]A10WL8xVUV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*i.imgur.com/wmOb3wv.gif


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

See who's new to the party!!

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-VQRe-Ryg4_U/U1ma6pummbI/AAAAAAAAgRk/ykspETnGlrA/s640/blogger-image-1228447224.jpg


Ray Fisher Cast as Cyborg in Batman vs. Superman


As for now, cast of Justice league members are:

Superman *- Henry Cavill*
Batman - *Ben Affleck*
Wonder woman - *Gal Gadot*
Cyborg - *Ray Fisher*

Rumoured:
Green lantern (John stuart) - *Dwayne Johnson
*Flash (Barry Allen) - *Grant Gustin*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ No to Dwayne Johnson as Green Lantern .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

he's too much built up for a green lantern 

green lanterns depend upon will power and creativity, not upon steroid muscles.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

i agree..Dwayne johnson is too bulky for john stewart's GL..i think a more plausible option would be *will smith* ??

& i am somewhat skeptical whether Jesse Eisenberg can pull off Lex Luthor..
imho, Bryan cranston is PERFECT for Luthor. 

*Another Rumour : Jason Momoa joins Man of steel 2 !! Aquaman ?? 
*
They might as well declare it as a JLA movie 

*batman-news.com/2014/04/25/rumor-jason-momoa-joins-batman-vs-superman-cast/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Will smith will be good but he's old 
Idris Elba would be a good choice instead.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Is it confirmed that they're gonna use the John Stuart version of GL? Who knows they might use Hal Jordan again. And if they do then I think Chris Pine would be a perfect fit.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

For justice league, john stewart is more suitable. ( never saw hal Jordan in JL cartoon)


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^^But Hal Jordan is more popular and has had more appearances in both comics and DC animated movies.


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



ashs1 said:


> *Another Rumour : Jason Momoa joins Man of steel 2 !! Aquaman ??
> *



*static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Aquaman_c1cfda_1872965.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Arnie to return in TERMINATOR (5) : GENESIS

*i.imgur.com/Hecsamg.jpg

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BlwDAXcCMAEz_cM.jpg
*pbs.twimg.com/media/BlwDAXcCMAEz_cM.jpg
*moviepilot.com/posts/2014/04/24/th...f-t5-1370191?lt_source=external,manual,manual


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



TheFallenLord said:


> Is it confirmed that they're gonna use the John Stuart version of GL? Who knows they might use Hal Jordan again. And if they do then I think Chris Pine would be a perfect fit.



i don't think it has been confirmed whether they'll be using john stewart or hal jordan..but, based on dwayne johnson rumour, i am guessing stewart version..
If it is Hal jordan version, i wonder whether they'll go with Ryan Reynolds or someone else b'coz the green lantern movie was a bit disappointing..

I hope they use hal jordan..Coolest guy ever !! ( apart from Barry Allen/flash )


----------



## Flash (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Ant man movie plot revealed.. 

*moviepilot.com/posts/2014/04/28/ant-man-film-origin-story-confirmed-by-kevin-feige-1383429

Sadly, Hank pym is not Ant-man, Scott lang is.. :/


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*Confirmed !! Zack Snyder to direct JLA movie..expected to release after Man of steel 2 !!* 

*moviepilot.com/posts/2014/04/28/co...tice-league-1383976?lt_source=external,manual

*moviepilot.com/posts/2014/04/28/ba...tice-league-1383845?lt_source=external,manual


----------



## Flash (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

So, who's Green lantern and Flash?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> So, who's Green lantern and Flash?




No word on cast , just that Snyder is directing .


----------



## Flash (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Ooh.. JL movie is scheduled for 2018.. :/
Long time to wait..


----------



## Flash (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*Shazam in ASM2?
*


Spoiler



*WTF: Sony Wants Audiences to Use Shazam for 'Spider-Man 2' Teaser*



Spoiler



 Sony got me for a moment!!


----------



## Flash (May 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

[h=1]Marvel 'Avengers 2' Movie Release Date, Cast, Spoilers: Scarlet Witch & Quicksilver's Brother-Sister Act, Ultron, and Major Character Death[/h]

- - - Updated - - -



Spoiler



Surprisingly, there's no Loki in this film, as he's busy in Asgard.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 8, 2014)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Not really surprising. Avengers had Loki as the shepherd-antagonist. Avengers 2 is clearly dealing with Ultron. There is no need for Loki to be here.


----------



## Flash (May 8, 2014)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Not really surprising. Avengers had Loki as the shepherd-antagonist. Avengers 2 is clearly dealing with Ultron. There is no need for Loki to be here.


Then what's up with the Thanos in Avengers post-credits scene? I guess, they're saving Thanos for GOTG, as Gamora is his daughter!


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Thanos was never supposed to be in Avengers 2 from the beginning.he will be the main villain in last sequels of current Avengers movies which maybe Avengers 3 or 4.GOTG is just to lay groundwork for Thanos because infinity gauntlet storyline demands a sort of cosmic assemblage of heroes.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



Flash said:


> Then what's up with the Thanos in Avengers post-credits scene? I guess, they're saving Thanos for GOTG, as Gamora is his daughter!



Thanos is in GOTG , he has been cast . He will be main villain in A3 I think . In Phase 3 movies or even A2 post credit scene we will see him more . He is collecting the Infinity Stones (Tesseract , Aether etc) maybe he will steal them from collector or possibly collector is working for thanos , plus the aether was sent by Loki (fake Odin) to the collector  (Loki is working with Thanos) , so I guess my 2nd theory is more plausible . GOTG will be connected to A3 more than A2 .


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 8, 2014)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Yes. Rajat is correct. Thanos will be in GOTG, where he'll be after another Infinity Gem. 



Spoiler



•Space Gem aka Tesseract was in Cap1/Avengers1

•Power Gem aka Aether was in Thor2

•Time Gem will probably be the one in GOTG





Avengers3 will be antagonised by Thanos. As for a more cosmic assembly of heroes, the Guardians will join the Avengers in all probability to take on Thanos. Also, by the time Avengers3 comes out, Antman will have been fleshed out, maybe even Wasp. So we'll be seeing additional members for Avengers.


----------



## Flash (May 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Not sure, whether this is fan-made or pre-rendered production art - this is what we infer for the 3rd gem (ie., orb as mentioned in GOTG)


*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1454843_10152283320218496_1643661936_n.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Btw, Quicksilver & Scarlet witch from the sets of Avengers 2:


*media4.onsugar.com/files/2014/03/24/916/n/1922283/e00bd8e842938a7d_AG027197_01.jpg.xxxlarge/i/Aaron-Taylor-Johnson-Quicksilver.jpg
*media2.onsugar.com/files/2014/03/24/916/n/1922283/dabe4254798b3aaf_AG027197_02.jpg.xxxlarge/i/Here-Olsen-all-her-Scarlet-Witch-glory.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I still remember Aaron as that skinny kid from Kick ass , look how he has transformed in matter of years .

P.S. Do visit this site ... (Warning : It takes time to load because of GIF's) *burymewithcomics.tumblr.com/post/85156764740/syntax*****-maybe-your-army-comes-and-maybe


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> P.S. Do visit this site ... (Warning : It takes time to load because of GIF's) *burymewithcomics.tumblr.com/post/85156764740/syntax*****-maybe-your-army-comes-and-maybe


Apart from Hawkeye/Black shadow - everyone fits well with the character - Thor's top notch!

- - - Updated - - -

*www.ibtimes.co.in/man-of-steel-2-b...y-cavill039s-superman-character-to-die-551733

- - - Updated - - -

*www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/cw-orders-flash-izombie-messengers-702366


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 13, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Official Batsuit/Batmobile Image from Snyder 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/3hRU6px.jpg


----------



## Flash (May 13, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Another one:

*gfx.filmz.cdn.zfour.dk/79/80479-1024x681crop0.jpg


----------



## ashs1 (May 14, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

batman in MoS2 looks a bit bulky from the pic. :O 

But, it still way much better than the Batsuit with a Nipple !!   


Spoiler



*cdn.screenrant.com/wp-content/uploads/George-Clooney-as-Batman.jpg


----------



## Flash (May 14, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I guess, the suit is heavily impressed from *Batman:year one* - those blunt horns in his cowl, is looking bad :'/


----------



## ashs1 (May 15, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

reposted from lol pics thread : 



Spoiler



nananananannanananana..FATMAN !!!  
*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10313986_1678033248911239_7696642198602066045_n.jpg


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

#SadBatman tag is creating meme ripples in twitter.. 

*twitter.com/search?q=#SadBatman&src=hash&mode=photos

*pbs.twimg.com/media/Bnie1pKCQAAcY0n.png

I can't imagine how a single leaked photo damaged the legendary superhero..

- - - Updated - - -

*‘Sad Batman’ Meme Goes Viral, Here Is Ben Affleck As Batman At His Saddest*


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*The Flash - Extended Trailer and its Official!*


[YOUTUBE]Yj0l7iGKh8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (May 24, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Batman Vs Superman got an official name.
Its *Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice..
*

*www.cinemablend.com/images/news/43110/_1400713144.jpg


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Spoiler



[h=1]‘X-Men: Days Of Future Past’: Meet The Kid Who Played Apocalypse[/h]


----------



## ashs1 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> Batman Vs Superman got an official name.
> Its *Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice..
> *
> 
> *www.cinemablend.com/images/news/43110/_1400713144.jpg



Dawn of Justice sounds good, but i feel more importance is given to Batman than Superman in this movie ( atleast by fans ).  
They could've at least kept : Man of Steel2-  Dawn of Justice.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*i.imgur.com/HO0jE4o.jpg

A possible image of Henry Cavill's new Man of Steel costume for the "Batman v. Superman: Dawn of Justice" production has allegedly leaked online.


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 29, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^^I don't get it. How's this costume different from the first one? It looks quite identical.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



TheFallenLord said:


> ^^I don't get it. How's this costume different from the first one? It looks quite identical.


Sorry wrong image. 
Updated the post.


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

[h=1]20th Century Fox releases Quicksilver Clip[/h]
[YOUTUBE]8133uFuHKt8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Quicksilver in X Men: DOFP was good.


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Thanos is returning in Avengers:Age of Ultron..

Josh Brolin cast as Thanos in â€˜Avengers: Age of Ultron,â€™ â€˜Guardians'


----------



## srkmish (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Quicksilver was the best part of the whole movie. They could do ultra cool effects in a stand alone movie


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

In fact, the Pentagon break by Quicksilver was a late addition to the movie. 
As per comics, Juggernaut was to supposed to break the Pentagon walls to free Magneto.

Oh, there's another QUICKSILVER up there in Avengers:Age of Ultron. 
With the awesome success of Xmen version's Quicksilver, let's see how see the Avengers version's Quicksilver fares. . .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I am still not ready to accept that Josh Brolin has been cast as Thanos , until Marvel or Josh himself announces , I would take it with a grain of salt


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> I guess, the suit is heavily impressed from *Batman:year one* - those blunt horns in his cowl, is looking bad :'/



its like directly inspired by The Dark Knight Returns.


btw some edited stuff i found 

*puu.sh/9aLMB/72fe0287a1.jpg
*puu.sh/9aLKB/918d920d0d.jpg
*puu.sh/9aLJW/b5ba324911.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



adityak469 said:


> its like directly inspired by The Dark Knight Returns.
> 
> 
> btw some edited stuff i found
> ...



This is what i meant:
*wpuploads.appadvice.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Batman-Year-One.png
*photos.laineygossip.com/articles/batsuit-sarah-13may14.jpg

Those edited stuffs are cool though.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> This is what i meant:
> *wpuploads.appadvice.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Batman-Year-One.png
> *photos.laineygossip.com/articles/batsuit-sarah-13may14.jpg
> 
> Those edited stuffs are cool though.



yep there is resemblance, but it still resembles the suit from TDK Returns


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

any one remember a superhero named "Silver Surfer"..............


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



gta0gagan said:


> any one remember a superhero named "Silver Surfer"..............



Yeah, what about him???


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



gta0gagan said:


> any one remember a superhero named "Silver Surfer"..............



Remember ???? He is one of the most important character in Marvel , Damn that cr@p Fantastic Four movie kinda ruined him . I hope the new fantastic four movie flops very hard so that Fox has to transfer rights of fantastic four back to Marvel with Galactus and Silver surfer .

Like Ghost Rider ....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> Remember ???? He is one of the most important character in Marvel , Damn that cr@p Fantastic Four movie kinda ruined him . I hope the new fantastic four movie flops very hard so that Fox has to transfer rights of fantastic four back to Marvel with Galactus and Silver surfer .
> 
> Like Ghost Rider ....



They turned Galactus into a space dust storm  WTF!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> Remember ???? He is one of the most important character in Marvel , Damn that cr@p Fantastic Four movie kinda ruined him . I hope the new fantastic four movie flops very hard so that Fox has to transfer rights of fantastic four back to Marvel with Galactus and Silver surfer .
> 
> Like Ghost Rider ....


i used to watch tat animated version by fox apparently they didn't even finish it..........


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*Hugh Jackman’s First Wolverine Audition

[YOUTUBE]Kf0SgGSk5sI[/YOUTUBE]*



- - - Updated - - -


rajatGod512 said:


> Remember ???? He is one of the most important character in Marvel , Damn that cr@p Fantastic Four movie kinda ruined him . I hope the new fantastic four movie flops very hard so that Fox has to transfer rights of fantastic four back to Marvel with Galactus and Silver surfer .
> 
> Like Ghost Rider ....



*wac.450f.edgecastcdn.net/80450F/comicsalliance.com/files/2014/02/fffeature.jpg
Cast itself, is somewhat ridiculous. 

Johnny Storm is a Blonde-American in the FF; here they've replaced him with an African-American actor.
Am not racist, but the common facts like this make some comic book movies to fail miserably!!!


----------



## srkmish (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

So guys,

Share your list of your top 5 superhero movies. Mine are

5. Days of future past -- What a great movie. Bryan singer paid attention to both visuals and the story. Well done
4. X men first class -- Magneto. Enough said!
3. Dark knight rises/Iron man 1 - I dint really like the fact that Bruce had little importance in TDK. That was redeemed in TDKR. Great story of resurgence from a very trying situation. Iron man 1 was plain fun, sadly it couldnt be expanded or replicated in 2 or 3.
2. Batman begins - The definitive origin superhero story ever in a movie. The fact that they took an hour to introduce "Batman" shows how committed Nolan was to establishing roots.
1. Spiderman 2 - Tobey maguire will always be the spiderman for me. That shy yet caring demeanour and his inability to profess his love was something that many of us can relate to . Adding to it, the movie had great fight scenes(The train stopping scene still gives me goosebumps), one of the greatest villians in a superhero movie - Doc ock and some lovely chemistry between Peter and MJ supplemented by a terrific soundtrack makes it one of the best superhero movies ever and my absolute favorite


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Note : This list is for best superhero movies , not .... you know movies in general .

10. The Incredibles (Yes , the Pixar one)
9.The Dark Knight
8.X-Men First Class 
7.Spider-Man 2
6.X Men Days of Future Past
5.Captain America : The Winter Soldier
4.Iron Man
3.Man Of Steel (Problem ?)
2.The Dark Knight Rises
1.The Avengers


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Guess, the thread title will be more suitable, if we rename it to "*The Comic world thread*"? 
What say, guys?

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> 1. Spiderman 2 - Tobey maguire will always be the spiderman for me. That shy yet caring demeanour and his inability to profess his love was something that many of us can relate to . Adding to it, the movie had great fight scenes(The train stopping scene still gives me goosebumps)


That's my favorite too, especially when he swings into the platform bridge when Doc Ock throws him  and the most funniest scene is where J J Thompson wears Spiderman's dress and mimics shooting webs inside the editor room..


----------



## snap (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I dislike those sad spiderman movies, Toby always sad


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

The Batman timeline: (Open the image in a new tab)

*i1.wp.com/codigoespagueti.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/Batman-03-grande.jpg


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*puu.sh/9jPzw/8c022cb51b.JPG

Just ordered, will update after it arrives  

- - - Updated - - -

next is V for Vendetta


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^ Congratulations. 

- - - Updated - - -

So, Who?s Faster? Flash or Quicksilver? | Science Blogs | WIRED


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



adityak469 said:


> *puu.sh/9jbru/1003a0ec3a.JPG
> 
> Just ordered, will update after it arrives
> 
> ...



Watchmen is a nice read... I didn't like the style of "V for Vendetta" though the story was good... The artwork put me off... 
Try "Killing Joke" and "Year one" too...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

The Killing joke and year one both were awesome .


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

What's the name of the mutant in xmen days of future past who runs like flash?

- - - Updated - - -

Really liked him


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Nanducob said:


> What's the name of the mutant in xmen days of future past who runs like flash?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Really liked him



*Quicksilver (Pietro Maximoff)*


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



powerhoney said:


> Watchmen is a nice read... I didn't like the style of "V for Vendetta" though the story was good... The artwork put me off...
> Try "Killing Joke" and "Year one" too...



graphics novels are too costly  i'll try getting the year one and killing joke 

btw how's the quality of the pages?
PS- this is the first graphic novel i bought


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> ^ Congratulations.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> So, Who?s Faster? Flash or Quicksilver? | Science Blogs | WIRED



too much of technical stuff was there i guess. I saw some formulas and then i just scrolled down. What the hell with nerd community, so serious about who is faster


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



lightningfassst said:


> too much of technical stuff was there i guess. I saw some formulas and then i just scrolled down. What the hell with nerd community, so serious about who is faster



IMO there is no contest , FLASH is way faster than quicksilver .


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



lightningfassst said:


> too much of technical stuff was there i guess. I saw some formulas and then i just scrolled down. What the hell with nerd community, so serious about who is faster


The Author based on the shots from Quicksilver (X-MENOFP movie) and Flash (Tv Series trailer) compares both, and concludes that Quicksilver is the fastest. 
But his own daughter and the people on the comments, argues that Flash is the fastest one. 

IMO, it's Flash. In Justice league series, he ran so fast around the earth to give a stunning blow to Brainiac-controlled-Lex Luthor, thereby converting to Speed force himself.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Yeah. I read somewhere that he can create vortex by running at ultra speed and so he can travel to different dimensions too


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



lightningfassst said:


> Yeah. I read somewhere that he can create vortex by running at ultra speed and so he can travel to different dimensions too


He did once in Justice league series to save them and accidentally teleported JLA members to a parallel earth, where they met Justice Guild of America. 

Watch for *Justice League Season 1 Episode 18 (Legends - Part I and II)*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Flash out ran big bang and black flash (which is death itself).


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

So quicksilver is slower than flash?


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



lightningfassst said:


> So quicksilver is slower than flash?


Quicksilver is not a main character like Flash; so the information on him is somewhat low compared to Flash.

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]dKFTHcTBvRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



lightningfassst said:


> So quicksilver is slower than flash?



very slow compared to him.


----------



## Flash (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Marvel's Dr Strange movie â€“ have we reached peak superhero? | Culture | The Guardian

Marvel is going nuts or daring to achieve something which is never tried before?


----------



## Flash (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Jason Momoa reveals a hint about being Aquaman.. 

[YOUTUBE]AODLJasKWGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aadroid.dev (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Anyone Seen the leaked flash pilot episode?

IT IS AWESOME! 



Spoiler



Didn't liked the girl who played Iris much. Cisco Ramon and Caitlin Snow were superb. If you did watched the episode, there was a scene when they were telling barry that they don't yet fully know "who or What" got powers from the particle accelerator. They teased Gorilla Grodd's cage so that partially answers what. I want to point out the look they 3 star lab guys shared. Maybe cisco and Caitlin have started showing powers too? Vibe and killer frost anyone? Not until season2 maybe.
By the end credit scene(yeah there is one, last 40seconds-1 minute.) it looks like they actually are gonna mix up the Arrow and Flash universe with the DCCU. Gustin for the Justice league people?


----------



## Flash (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> Anyone Seen the leaked flash pilot episode?
> 
> IT IS AWESOME!
> 
> ...



It's awesome and like a movie. 


Spoiler



You've gotten Ramon, Snow and Grodd, but can't recognize Eobard "Eddie" Thawne? Funny!! 

and yeah, you're right on JL.. 
More on here: The Flash pilot leaks: Major spoilers revealed from superhero show including Justice League movie hints - Mirror Online



But i don't like the Suit. The iconic lightnings on the Flash's suit from comics are gone!


----------



## aadroid.dev (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Yeah, the comics suit always looked better. Although, my favorite so far is the injustice suit.


Spoiler



also, the reason to put the lightening "so that it doesn't look boring!" Seriously Ramon? -.-
Man I hope Crisis is the second or 3rd JL movie. They pretty much gave away that they're either merging the tv and DCCU or they're gonna expand the tv universe a lot and that might go out of budget maybe 
These actors are great I hope they merge the DCCU with arrow-verse.
PS: I thought I mention Professor Zoom, must've missed him. Pretty sure that the Eddie Thawne they showed as Iris's Boyfriend isn't Zoom though, that's Barry's long lost twin. I (and many websites on the internet) think Zoom or Eobard Thawne is that STAR labs professor.


----------



## Flash (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

@aadroid.dev 
Warner Bros already released a schedule for the upcoming DCCU. 

It goes a little like this: 


May 2016, *Batman v Superman*
July 2016, *Shazam*
Christmas 2016, *Sandman*
May 2017,* Justice League*
July 2017,*Wonder Woman*
Christmas 2017, *Flash and Green Lantern movie*
May 2018, *Man of Steel 2.*


----------



## aadroid.dev (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> @aadroid.dev
> Warner Bros already released a schedule for the upcoming DCCU.
> 
> It goes a little like this:
> ...



Many of these are confirmed dates, rumored titles. I read on movie pilot about a scene in Bats vs Sups where a robbery stored is being robbed and a "red streak" stops it. Then there are rumors of GL appearing on Flash. DCCU is turning Awe-freakin-some!


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> Many of these are confirmed dates, rumored titles. I read on movie pilot about a scene in Bats vs Sups where a robbery stored is being robbed and a "red streak" stops it. Then there are rumors of GL appearing on Flash. DCCU is turning Awe-freakin-some!




If they can find good actors for Aquaman and Green lantern, JL will beat the Avengers for sure..


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

I wonder who's going to play Shazam! At least ppl knew about SUP, BAT, WW, FLASH and GL in small screens.. But Cap.Marvel it's completely different.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> If they can find good actors for Aquaman and Green lantern, JL will beat the Avengers for sure..



Rumor is that they cast jason Momoa for Aquaman. on a talk show, when asked about it, he neither agreed nor disagreed to it. He said, would you like to see me in that outfit. he looks great in GoT. GL needs a badass actor, The earlier movie ****ed his reputation so freakin much.
Hope they have John Stewart not Jordon. On general basis, Jordon sucks, never liked him in comics either.


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> Rumor is that they cast jason Momoa for Aquaman. on a talk show, when asked about it, he neither agreed nor disagreed to it. He said, would you like to see me in that outfit. he looks great in GoT. GL needs a badass actor, The earlier movie ****ed his reputation so freakin much.
> Hope they have John Stewart not Jordon. On general basis, Jordon sucks, never liked him in comics either.



If Mamoa were cast in JL, he will make Aquaman as a bad-assery king of the Atlantis. Btw, i already posted the video he comments above. 

Hal Jordan (HJ) version of GL, is the founding member of JLA. John Stewart (JS) just replaced his helm in JL because of this..



			
				wiki said:
			
		

> Dwayne McDuffie took over the writing job with the _Justice League Anniversary Special and the main book with issue #13. Due to DC Comics seeking to launch a spin-off Justice League book led by Hal Jordan, the character was removed from the main League series and replaced by John Stewart. _



Pulling in John Stewart (JS) for the JL movie, might hurt sentiments from the true comics fans and i hope, the moviemakers won't risk it either. Moreover HJ is funny , whereas JS is sort of strict mentor. Flash's friendship with HJ, is nowhere close to JS. That's why they're in talks of making 'Flash and Green lantern' movie as one in 2017.


----------



## Flash (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Look what i found today...

*www.blastr.com/sites/blastr/files/styles/blog_post_in_content_image/public/flash-crisis.jpg?itok=zd_PGAP_


*www.scifinow.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Screen-shot-2014-05-15-at-08.52.11-300x200.png

I guess the current suit of Barry's is just a prototype. As the season goes, we can see the polished suit like the one which is shown in the post credits scene. 
It surely is not looking like the current suit.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Yup the suit looks meh to me , looks like it from 90s or something .


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I wonder whether they will have his suit coming out of the ring?


----------



## aadroid.dev (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

isn't the suit made of leather like stuff?
making it come out of a ring just might not work.


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> isn't the suit made of leather like stuff?
> making it come out of a ring just might not work.


I didn't mean the current suit, that's why i mentioned it as 'it's like a prototype'. 
Screenshot of the Post-credits scene show the Flash's real suit, which didn't feature leather..


----------



## aadroid.dev (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

the date on the newspaper is 2024 bro. If my math is correct, that's 9 seasons to go.


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Rumour: three new villains to join the cast of Dawn of Justice!


Victor Zsazs
Morgan Edge
David Cain
Amanda Waller*

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice – three new villains to join the cast? | Metro News

*

- - - Updated - - -



aadroid.dev said:


> the date on the newspaper is 2024 bro. If my math is correct, that's 9 seasons to go.


9 seasons? 
If flash makes a trip to Hollywood via JL or rumoured Flash/GL, he won't come to small screens after.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> 9 seasons?
> If flash makes a trip to Hollywood via JL or rumoured Flash/GL, he won't come to small screens after.



Hope it does continue as a small screen show. The pilot was really promising and I wanna see Arrow/Flash Crossovers for season finale atleast once.


----------



## icebags (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

this is some real badazz scene, any idea where this is from ? 


*i.imgur.com/PYhUuKg.jpg


----------



## snap (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Guardians of the Galaxy?


----------



## icebags (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^wow, is there thanos inside ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Its from Guardians of the galaxy , the jet/space ship belongs to the group I think .


----------



## icebags (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

and the other one could be thanos' skullship ?


----------



## Flash (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



icebags said:


> and the other one could be thanos' skullship ?


Should be. 

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-4mjU29QqmxA/U3rVzg7RdQI/AAAAAAAAGxk/mkVnObXlGCw/s1600/thanos-ship.gif


----------



## Flash (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Meet the New Characters of Arrow Season 3


1. The Atom
2. Katana
3. Count Vertigo (Not the Count who appeared earlier in the seasons)
4. Amanda Waller.


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

THE FLASH Heats Things Up Adding Robbie Amell As Firestorm | Unleash The Fanboy

Firestorm is gonna be in "The Flash".. 
He's the husband of Katlin Snow (Killer frost)..


----------



## Flash (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*First official picture of Avengers: Age of Ultron *

*cdn.unleashthefanboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/ultron-age-of-ultron.jpg

Ultron!!! First Official Picture of Avengers: Age of Ultron | Unleash The Fanboy

See the ultron clones, behind the heroes.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

in case anybody missed, Thor had a gender change 

*timedotcom.files.wordpress.com/2014/07/thor-001.jpeg


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



SaiyanGoku said:


> in case anybody missed, Thor had a gender change
> *timedotcom.files.wordpress.com/2014/07/thor-001.jpeg


and a Black Captain America too, but that's limited to comics.


----------



## icebags (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

what is she called, thora ?


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



icebags said:


> what is she called, thora ?


This is not Lady Thor. This is not Thorita. This is Thor! The Express Tribune


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

[YOUTUBE]IHm_liRgFL0[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -



			
				www.unleashthefanboy.com said:
			
		

> It’s a separate universe than film so that the filmmakers can tell the story that’s best for film. While we explore something different in a different corner of the DC universe. We will not be integrating the film and television universes.



That being said, we won't see Stephen Amell (Arrow) and Grant Gustin (Flash) in upcoming Justice league movie. It will have its own Flash and Arrow (though he's not a main member). Also you won't see major JL members like Sups/Bats in these series just the references. 

As of now, JL members who got their cast set are : Superman, Batman, Wonder woman and Cyborg. 

Geoff Johns Reveals DC Movie And TV Universes Are Separate | Unleash The Fanboy


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Wasn't Jason Momoa going to play aquaman?


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Wasn't Jason Momoa going to play aquaman?


It's not officially confirmed, just rumors.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> Geoff Johns Reveals DC Movie And TV Universes Are Separate | Unleash The Fanboy



Oh come on man ! Freaking DC Studios ...


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Dwayne Johnson kind of admits that, he's going to be in *Shazam!! **library.blackboard.com/ref/a47a6afa-c957-4711-979b-975ff747de1d/content/graphics/ui_icons/chatlightningemoticon.png



			
				Dwayne said:
			
		

> “I will say this. There’s a character out there that we’re going to announce very soon that I’m going to play, and I’ll just say this… *this character has the power of Superman, he can throw down. Just say the word.* That all I’m going to say.”





That's definitely Captain Marvel; But can also be Black adam!! 

Dwayne Johnson Teases Shazam DC Movie Role


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

No voice fits to Batman as apt as Kevin Conroy and Roger Craig Smith!!

[YOUTUBE]TLHuRuLnKIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*First look of Batflectk from Dawn of Justice.. *

*www.thefrisky.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/25/ben-affleck-batman-batfleck.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Why did no one posted this thing ?

Okay Let me do it , The Amazing Spider-Man 3 is pushed back from 2016 to 2018 , with a Sinister Six Movie releasing on 11-11-2016 , I dont know what guys over at Sony are thinking , I mean how could they pull of a sinister six movie with such a poor setup in TASM 2 . Spider-Man needs to lay low for the time being . They should scrap the Sinister Six for now and work on TASM3 for 2018 .


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

After the TASM2 flop, none in cinematic universe is worrying about that SM. Andrew Garfield is a perfect fit for SM after the shoddy Tobey Maguire, but looks alone can't save a movie.
Sinister six is basically a group of Supervillains who all have everlasting vendetta against Spiderman. 

It's ironic that how anyone would want a movie that talks about supervillains? 
Also what happened to the Venom movie?
  [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] - This answers your question i guess - Canceling The Sinister Six Would Be A Bad Idea For The Spider-Man Universe - CinemaBlend.com

- - - Updated - - -

Rocksteady Games presents the Cape/Cowl/Create project where artists and celebrities redesign the cowl and cape. Including Zack Snyder and the Batman v Superman suit, Will Arnett, Buff Monster, Jeff Lemire, and more!

[YOUTUBE]KvaZ7W4AFNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I know who the Sinister Six are but in my opinion this movie will flop like sh!t come 2016 and then TASM 3 will be in even more trouble .

BTW , Its getting closer : 



Spoiler



*scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/l/t31.0-8/10511594_921592927857280_1420112503401531266_o.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] - can't see anything inside the spoiler..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] - can't see anything inside the spoiler..



Its Visible to Me , BTW here is Wonder Women  ...



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Q6xwmHA.jpg



Avengers line-up from Age of Ultron ... and those are a huge number of robots :


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/7kAa7bc.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

WOW. I've seen the pictures separately but not with everyone together. 
Ultron-bots are going to give tough time for the Avengers. 

Vision is on the top-left..  Read somewhere that Vision here, will be created by the Ultron himself and he'll turn his back on the due course. 

Why Hawkeye is even there?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Avengers Age of Ultron SDCC Footage Review :



Spoiler



SDCC 2014: The Avengers Unveil the Age of Ultron at Marvel?s Comic-Con Panel - IGN



MAY 2015 Cant Come soon enough ...


[strike]P.S. Batman V Superman SDCC Teaser : [/strike]


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

That was awesome! 
Batman signalling Superman in the trailer?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I done downloaded me the teaser. GODDAYUM! Hope it has the epic substance in it, Snyder's got no problem giving nerdgasms with visuals, but I hope there'll be great story. With Terrio and Affleck, my hope is much higher. Hans, keep on doing the awesomest work you always do. The background track, sheesh!

SH*T! 

Now to find AoU's footage.

EDIT: My teaser's guy is exactly on the opposite end to the posted teaser's guy. xD


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Henry Cavill sort of looks old from the superman picture that was released few weeks earlier. And the Affleck resembled Batman with stubble. 

So I assume it Dawn of justice happens maybe about 5-10 years later Man of Steel?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



Flash said:


> Henry Cavill sort of looks old from the superman picture that was released few weeks earlier. And the Affleck resembled Batman with stubble.
> 
> So I assume it Dawn of justice happens maybe about 5-10 years later Man of Steel?



lol atleast Metropolis can be rebuilt in 5-10 years after MoS .


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

This is what am talking about. 

*bailedosenxutos.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/20140704-moscomp.jpg

Bat-signals are confined to Gotham city, AFAIK. 
If Batman is near Bat-signal in the teaser, then the hovering Superman is inside Gotham.

- - - Updated - - -

Warner Bros are taking down the leaked Dawn of Justice teaser from Youtube!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

F*ck ! Guardians Of the Galaxy releasing on 8th August in India.


----------



## Flash (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



rajatGod512 said:


> F*ck ! Guardians Of the Galaxy releasing on 8th August in India.


and even more shocking news it got its sequel on* 28 July 2017
*How can they be so sure that GOTG will be a hit, to schedule GOTG 2?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> and even more shocking news it got its sequel on* 28 July 2017
> *How can they be so sure that GOTG will be a hit, to schedule GOTG 2?



BO tracking , Early Reviews or they are overly confident in GOTG . Thats Marvel for you , and DC says Martian Manhunter is tough to make a movie of ...


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I missed the dawn of Justice teaser..anyone has links ??? i need to watch it.


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



ashs1 said:


> I missed the dawn of Justice teaser..anyone has links ??? i need to watch it.


WB took down all the teasers, that it can find online. 
But you can find the screenshots here. 

Bat-Signal, Pissed of Superman, Armored Batman. BATMAN V SUPERMAN Leaked Scene | Unleash The Fanboy


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

[YOUTUBE]VziQoumxamo[/YOUTUBE]

Video: Real life Spiderman fights 'villain' on streets of Dublin - Telegraph

- - - Updated - - -

*Thanos picture leaked from GOTG post-credits scene.
The mad titan is awesome, and looks absolute badass!!
*


*cdn.unleashthefanboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Thanos-leaked-photo.png

THANOS! Full Pic of Mad Titan Leaks And It's GLORIOUS!!! | Unleash The Fanboy


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Superman v Batman Dawn of Justice pushed up to March 2016 

Whole Bunch of DC Movies release scheduled : Theatrical Movie Schedule Additions and Changes

- - - Updated - - -

Marvel's Phase 1 and 2 : A look back


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Till 2020? 
Now DC is in direct fight with Marvel. 

Hope, someday (though it may not in our lifetime) there will be a movie combining both - JLA/Avengers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flash (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



			
				Zack Snyder said:
			
		

> Aquaman has some cool abilities. I think people are like, “What, does he talk to animals or fish?” That’s what people think. *The cool thing with Aquaman is that his trident, it could cut the flesh of Superman if they came in contact - that’s in the canon. He’s super strong because he can exist at these depths. Not to say he’s in my movie or anything like that, but I’m just saying he has the potential to be pretty badass. *


Maybe that's a hint for us to understand that Aquaman maybe in Dawn of Justice. 

Zack Snyder Defends Aquaman’s Honor, Won’t Say If He’s In BATMAN V SUPERMAN | Badass Digest


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Finally, Spiderman is in Avengers team.. 
No no, not in the movie, but on Marvel Universe Live.

[YOUTUBE]aX3kyO1ZJwQ[/YOUTUBE]

SPIDER-MAN Finally Joins Live Action AVENGERS, But Not In The Way You Think | Unleash The Fanboy


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



According to Badass Digest, the latest movie in the Avengers franchise will finish with Captain America creating a new team of superheroes by combining the existing characters with a host of new stars. While full details of the new team are yet to be released it is reportedly set to feature a new heroine, *Ms Marvel, *also known as Captain Marvel, although movie bosses aren't sure whether this will be a lead or supporting role.

Avengers: Age Of Ultron spoilers: Captain America will 'create team of superheroes with new stars' - Mirror Online


----------



## aadroid.dev (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> According to Badass Digest, the latest movie in the Avengers franchise will finish with Captain America creating a new team of superheroes by combining the existing characters with a host of new stars. While full details of the new team are yet to be released it is reportedly set to feature a new heroine, *Ms Marvel, *also known as Captain Marvel, although movie bosses aren't sure whether this will be a lead or supporting role.



TBH, I'm actually cool with this Idea, RDJ's contract is expiring, replace Tony with Arno. Thor needs to take back the throne of asgard, send him away to appear after Thanos attacks Asgard to get the tesseract. Hulk can be launched into the space to Set a path for planet hulk and come back to earth for vs Thanos fight as a minion controlled by thanos by the mind gem. Hawk eye, falcon and Widow can help Coulson set up the new SHIELD (with a cooler name marvel, please!) , we can use a new team for earth which has The Maximoff twins, Ms Marvel, Dr. Strange, Black Panther and the Inhumans, maybe?


----------



## Flash (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Answers to Your Burning Questions About Marvel?s Ant-Man | Underwire | WIRED


----------



## aadroid.dev (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

GUYSS!!!!!!

GOTHAM S01E00 went up today. it's an intro to the series, not the series premiere, but it looks amazing!!!
:eeksign:


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Rock confirmed for Shazam


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Rock confirmed for Shazam


as Shazam or Black Adam? That's what we want to know.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^as Black Adam


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Ya. finally.
“Deadpool” is getting his own movie and it's confirmed with a release date of Feb.12, 2016.

Imagine breaking the fourth wall on a big screen.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^^So is it going to be a Rated-R action comedy?


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Ya. They're trying 
But the movie should stick to its own comic self.


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

?The Flash? Season 1 Spoilers: Who Is Harrison Wells And What?s His Connection To Barry Allen?

*cdn.idigitaltimes.com/sites/idigitaltimes.com/files/styles/image_embed/public/2014/10/23/reverse-flash.jpg

Yea, that's Reverse Flash!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Clear pic:


*i.imgur.com/dM8PiRw.jpg


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*MARVEL'S PHASE 3 IS ANNOUNCED!!*



*ANT-MAN* (already announced) goes jumbo-size *July 17, 2015*.
*cdn.unleashthefanboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Ant-Man.jpeg?4dbf7b

​

*CAPTAIN AMERICA: CIVIL WAR* got scheduled for *May 6, 2016*.
*cdn.unleashthefanboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Captain-America-Civil-War.jpg?4dbf7b​

*DOCTOR STRANGE* is set for *November 4, 2016*.
*cdn.unleashthefanboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Doctor-Strange.jpg?4dbf7b​

*GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY 2* is just around the corner, *May 5, 2017*.
*cdn.unleashthefanboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Guardians-of-the-Galaxy-2.jpg?4dbf7b​

*THOR: RAGNAROK* arrives *July 18, 2017*.
*cdn.unleashthefanboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Thor-Ragnarok.jpg?4dbf7b​

*BLACK PANTHER* leaps to the big screen *November 3, 2017*.
*cdn.unleashthefanboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Black-Panther.jpg?4dbf7b​

*CAPTAIN MARVEL* becomes the first solo female *Marvel* superhero with her own feature, *July 6, 2018*.
*cdn.unleashthefanboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Captain-Marvel.jpg?4dbf7b​

The *INHUMANS* are coming *November 2, 2018*.
*cdn.unleashthefanboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Inhumans.jpg?4dbf7b​

And the mega chapter: *AVENGERS: INFINITY WAR* PARTS *I* and *II*. *May 2018* and *May 2019*.
*cdn.unleashthefanboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Avengers-Part-1-and-II.jpg?4dbf7b​


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Ant man is ending of phase 2 though and not phase start of phase 3, Confirmed by Kevin Feige .

I couldnt sleep last night cause of the announcements  . Went to bed at 4 am .. lol . 

*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/162114-upcoming-movie-you-excited-watch-post2173370.html#post2173370


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Avengers - IW 2019! I think Thanos will appear in IW1 and then on IW2 as the final villain with Infinity Gaunlet. Avengers 2 will just feature some other villain i guess.
I wonder how the current gen heroes will look like in 2019!

I really love the rollercoaster ride of Marvel and DC movies in our lifetime.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Too many movies in such a short span of time. I hope they can maintain quality as well and not give us cr@p like IM2, Thor 2, IM3 & The Avengers (sorry). Last two movies from marvel were brilliant and I hope they continue this trend.


----------



## RBX (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> Avengers - IW 2019! I think Thanos will appear in IW1 and then on IW2 as the final villain with Infinity Gaunlet. Avengers 2 will just feature some other villain i guess.
> I wonder how the current gen heroes will look like in 2019!
> 
> I really love the rollercoaster ride of Marvel and DC movies in our lifetime.



[YOUTUBE]Uv2NRpG76Pg[/YOUTUBE]

If anyone has read comics, does Loki die after his scepter's stone is taken?


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

[YOUTUBE]QzbPnlcMxao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



TheFallenLord said:


> Too many movies in such a short span of time. I hope they can maintain quality as well and not give us cr@p like IM2, Thor 2, IM3 & The Avengers (sorry). Last two movies from marvel were brilliant and I hope they continue this trend.



Avengers has Universal acclaim (well almost) ...

Thor 2 and IM2 and 3 aren't also considered that bad , even if they were not that good . (Talking about General Audience )


----------



## RBX (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Doctor Doom Gets A New Origin And Last Name In Fantastic Four Reboot | Comicbook.com


----------



## Flash (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I guess, FF reboot will fail miserably. Fans are already slashing the cast of FF reboot.

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]sQjV1jPybwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Why midicholrians are very important?


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

The Flash Will Deal With Time Travel In The Winter | Comicbook.com

Yes. It's happening..


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*2.media.dorkly.cvcdn.com/36/56/b3dff66a6a36d1986e2e96a49c926a61.jpg

Fan-made art for Aquaman with Jason Momoa, but it kicks ass..


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I guess, these real-life superhero guys deserved to be mentioned in the "Superhero" thread here. 



			
				Mirror.co.uk said:
			
		

> When there’s trouble on the streets of San Diego, members of the public know that, before long, there’ll be a flash of brightly coloured lycra coming to save the day.If a party goer is lost, Mr Xtreme will step in. If a group of lads get out of hand, Vigilante Spider will calm the situation. And if a citizen’s arrest is needed, Grim will take care of it.
> 
> *i2.mirror.co.uk/incoming/article4727573.ece/alternates/s615/The-Xtreme-Justice-League.jpg
> 
> These guys are just a few members of an epic group of anonymous real-life superheroes, known as *The Xtreme Justice League (XJL)*.



Meet the real life super heroes of The Xtreme Justice League - Mirror Online



- - - Updated - - -


Confirmed: Will Smith is gonna be "Deadshot" in the upcoming "*Suicide Squad*" movie in *2016*.. 
Comic fans are like W T H, after hearing the news. 

So, here's the cast. . 



Will Smith (Deadshot)
Tom Hardy (Rick Flagg)
Margot Robbie (Harley Quinn)
Jared Leto (The Joker)
Jai Courtney (Boomerang)
Cara Delevingne (Enchantress)

Will Smith joins the SUICIDE SQUAD... wait, WHAT??? | Unleash The Fanboy

*What's with the Antihero trend in Hollywood? First Sinister six, and now Suicide squad?*


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

the cast for the Suicide squad sounds freakin awesome !!!!!!

can't wait to see jared Leto as the Joker..He is a highly dedicated actor !!


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Reverse flash and Firestorm to appear in "The Flash".; Can't wait..  

[YOUTUBE]ziaQdyrdEcs[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]tWeedxBZ7iU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Here's a first look at Firestorm's costume in "The Flash", shared by Robbie Amell himself. 

*media.comicbook.com/uploads1/2014/12/firestorm-115274.jpg

The Flash: Your First Look at Robbie Amell's Firestorm Costume | Comicbook.com


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

A brief editorial about who will be the Reverse Flash in "The Flash" series..

EDITORIAL: CW's Reverse Flash Explained


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*i.imgur.com/MWsEwaM.jpg

Merry Christmas, Comics fans


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*uproxx.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/gammasquadbatsuit2.jpg
*uproxx.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/gammasquadbatsuit3.jpg
*uproxx.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/gammasquadbatsuit4.jpg

Somebody Made Themselves An Amazing ?Arkham Origins? Batsuit With A 3D Printer


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Ant man teaser:

[YOUTUBE]ent7BoDR1yE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> *uproxx.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/gammasquadbatsuit2.jpg
> *uproxx.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/gammasquadbatsuit3.jpg
> *uproxx.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/gammasquadbatsuit4.jpg
> 
> Somebody Made Themselves An Amazing ?Arkham Origins? Batsuit With A 3D Printer



this is freaking beautiful omg!!


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*cdn1-www.comingsoon.net/assets/uploads/gallery/ant-man-1400875860/antmanposterlarge.jpg

Ant-man first poster released.. Brilliance at its best!!


----------



## RBX (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Gambit Movie Announced For October 7, 2016 | Comicbook.com
Casting choice  but since he's co-producing there really isn't a choice.


----------



## Flash (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Avengers: Age of Ultron new trailer:


[YOUTUBE]MZoO8QVMxkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aadroid.dev (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> Avengers: Age of Ultron new trailer:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MZoO8QVMxkk[/YOUTUBE]



Is it just me or the trailer wasn't as fulfilling as I expected it to be?


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> Avengers: Age of Ultron new trailer:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MZoO8QVMxkk[/YOUTUBE]



nope nope nope nope. not gonna watch trailers now. they are worse than spoilers :/


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

New "Batman vs. Robin" trailer.. It happens in the same universe of New 52 timeline (ie., after Justice League: War)

[YOUTUBE]qtdJl6ccK18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aadroid.dev (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> New "Batman vs. Robin" trailer.. It happens in the same universe of New 52 timeline (ie., after Justice League: War)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qtdJl6ccK18[/YOUTUBE]



After JL war or JL Throne of Atlantis?
Saw the Throne of Atlantis.


Spoiler



It is AWESOME! Curry is shown as such a badass!



EDIt:
Anyone here following CW's The Flash & Arrow?
Both the mid-season finales were awesome. 


Spoiler



Laurel's Black Canary is the Justice you can't run from. xD
and can anyone tell me what the Suturas are which Katana/Tatsu was talking about?


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



aadroid.dev said:


> After JL war or JL Throne of Atlantis?
> Saw the Throne of Atlantis.
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ya. JL:W ends with the formation of Super Seven (as Captain Marvel puts it, though the leaguers disagree), and in the After-credits scene you can see Orm carrying his father's body saying he'll avenge the surface dwellers for his death (coz JL's fight with Darkseid destroyed most of the Metropolis including the aquatic life). 

[YOUTUBE]2q1FRD4YjaI[/YOUTUBE]

That's why JL:ToA starts with Orm having hatred towards Surface dwellers, leading to the return of rightful heir to the Throne of Atlantis. Aquaman was always mocked up everywhere though he has superpowers, but with this he's shown as what he is.


----------



## RBX (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

[YOUTUBE]_flR9_6msik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

FF reboot is just like the younger version of FF that came earlier. 
Or in other words: if FF = X-men original, then FF reboot is like X-men first class. 

and here's the better look of FF team. 

*static.comicvine.com/uploads/scale_super/0/40/4355251-screengrab+7.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Avengers 2 opening scene revealed.



Spoiler



As Stark is flying the ship, [Robert] Downey Jr. goes and sits in the pilot's seat. [Jeremy] Renner lies down on a table in the middle of the jet and clutches his stomach while a fake drip is attached to his arm. It's clear that, whatever went down at von Strucker's, it has left the Avengers' ace archer in considerable distress. As the dialogue plays out, it becomes clear that [Mark Ruffalo's] Bruce Banner has Hulked out, or what he calls a*"code green,"* during the assault on Strucker's fortress, and is deeply troubled by it. [Scarlett Johansson's] Natasha tries to reassure him - *"If you hadn't been there, there would have been double the casualties."* Banner grimaces, and replies with, *"You know, sometimes exactly what I want to hear isn't exactly what I want to hear."* Seeking back-up, Natasha turns to[Chris Hemsworth's] Norse god. *"Thor, report on the Hulk?"*she asks. Hemsworth immediately lights up and lets rip with a rousing tribute to all the violence unleashed by the Hulk, filled with words like *"screams"* and *"victims"* and *"whimpering"*. Seeing that it has the opposite effect to that intended on Banner, the God of Thunder turns God of Blunter, stammering and stumbling, digging himself deeper into a hole.



Avengers 2 Scene Description & Info On Quicksilver & Tony Stark | Comicbook.com


----------



## Flash (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Marvel just confirmed that Spider-man will be in Phase 3, which means in "Avengers: Infinity war". 
A settlement is reached between Sony and Marvel. 

Can't wait to see the webcrawler saying "Avengers, assemble"..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> Marvel just confirmed that Spider-man will be in Phase 3, which means in "Avengers: Infinity war".
> A settlement is reached between Sony and Marvel.
> 
> Can't wait to see the webcrawler saying "Avengers, assemble"..


----------



## Flash (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Revised Schedule:



Avengers: Age of Ultron: May 1, 2015
Ant-Man: July 17, 2015
Captain America: Civil War: May 6, 2016
Doctor Strange: November 4, 2016
Guardians of the Galaxy 2: May 5, 2017
Spider-Man: July 28th, 2017
Thor: Ragnarok: November 3rd, 2017
Avengers: Infinity War, Part 1: May 4, 2018
Black Panther: July 6th, 2018
Captain Marvel: November 2nd, 2018
Avengers: Infinity War, Part 2: May 3, 2019
Inhumans: July 12, 2019

Marvel Studios pushes back Thor, Black Panther, and more to make room for Spider-Man | The Verge


----------



## Anorion (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Oh awesome. Finally Sony caved. 
Samuel L Jackson's 9 picture deal ends with Age of Ultron, so wonder what will happen to the role in the two Infinity War movies.


----------



## Flash (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*i.imgur.com/KqVxcE0.jpg


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Spider man with same story?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Anorion said:


> Oh awesome. Finally Sony caved.
> Samuel L Jackson's 9 picture deal ends with Age of Ultron, so wonder what will happen to the role in the two Infinity War movies.





Spoiler



Phil Coulson is S.H.I.E.L.D.'s director now


----------



## Flash (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Now, we know who own the heroes!! 

*cdn.film-book.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/visual-guide-to-marvel-character-movie-rights-infographic-01-1600x1280.png


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> Now, we know who own the heroes!!
> 
> *cdn.film-book.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/visual-guide-to-marvel-character-movie-rights-infographic-01-1600x1280.png



well spidey is now with marvel too.

And they should make a Black Panther movie IMO.

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> well spidey is now with marvel too.
> 
> And they should make a Black Panther movie IMO.



just saw they have planned a movie for Black Panther :l

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Marvel just confirmed that Spider-man will be in Phase 3, which means in "Avengers: Infinity war".
> A settlement is reached between Sony and Marvel.
> 
> Can't wait to see the webcrawler saying "Avengers, assemble"..



hype hype hype hype hype *.*


----------



## Flash (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Ryan Reynolds poses with Deadpool mask.

*i.imgur.com/NbuAS87.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Anorion said:


> Oh awesome. Finally Sony caved.
> Samuel L Jackson's 9 picture deal ends with Age of Ultron, so wonder what will happen to the role in the two Infinity War movies.



Just came out of my (this forum's) retirement to say this : 

His 9 picture deal hasn't ended , He has only done 7 films . Apparently ,while actors such as Mark Ruffalo and Chris Evans seem content to do cameos in Iron Man 3 and Thor: The Dark World that are 'favors' that are outside of their 6-film contracts...it would seem that Sam Jackson's 9 film contract might have had more strict parameters. 

Perhaps since so many of his early appearances were cameos anyway, his appearances counted no matter what. 

Or perhaps Jackson is simply the kind to say 'If you are going to use me, it will count on my contract.' 

His film appearances thus far include: 
1. Iron Man 
2. Iron Man 2 
3. Thor 
4. Captain America: The First Avenger 
5. The Avengers 
6. Captain America: The Winter Soldier 
7. Avengers: Age of Ultron 

He still has 2 films remaining , 1 of them would be Civil War and another would be 1 of the 2 parts of Infinty War .

But I wont be surprised if Marvel extends his contract , as he has said many times that he wants to keep playing Fury .

Oh and BTW Aren't you guys watching THE FLASH ? Its freaking AMAZING right now !! *Goes back to retirement*


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*m.youtube.com/watch?v=1LXFOeY6-d0 

*hypes indefinetely*


----------



## Flash (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



adityak469 said:


> *m.youtube.com/watch?v=1LXFOeY6-d0
> 
> *hypes indefinetely*


WOW. It's too good for a fan made teaser. 

- - - Updated - - -



rajatGod512 said:


> He still has 2 films remaining , 1 of them would be Civil War and another would be 1 of the 2 parts of Infinty War .
> 
> But I wont be surprised if Marvel extends his contract , as he has said many times that he wants to keep playing Fury .
> 
> Oh and BTW Aren't you guys watching THE FLASH ? Its freaking AMAZING right now !! *Goes back to retirement*


or they could just kill him off for real, maybe by Thanos. 
Yet to watch "The Nuclear Man", fans are already overhyped because of its better storyline and great CGI.


----------



## Flash (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Anyone else excited?

[YOUTUBE]BwVskWCmy_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> Anyone else excited?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BwVskWCmy_k[/YOUTUBE]



me!!

BTW 



Spoiler



*fbcdn-photos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-0/10422907_846888625349413_4940503528886013084_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=acc1a91732094c0f95afafdac1329c73&oe=555BD5EE&__gda__=1431109991_ed50e3e23aee07957b9719db5d25521c





Spoiler



*fbcdn-photos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-0/10177475_846888588682750_933667147924637254_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=d8a52312620d573e3689db9edce004d7&oe=555775B0&__gda__=1435410894_264e78cd1226f7684dd2e9232386f837something out of the unexpected wtf


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Its Official:

First look of Jason Momoa as Aquaman

*pbs.twimg.com/media/B-RAWTjCcAAF81b.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

^was about to post that

DC might be making animated flashpoint series movies, which will be epic
in the Knight of Vengeance series (just 3 issues) Bruce Wayne dies as a kid, his father becomes the Batman and his mother becomes the Joker


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*cinechew.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/flash-season-1-episode-14-firestorm.jpg

How The CW Used â€˜Flashâ€™ To Pitch a â€˜Firestormâ€™ Spinoff - CINECHEW

Arrow gave rise to Flash as a spin-off, and now it's a separate and successful series.
In the same way, Flash gave rise to Firestorm - will it follow the same way and be a separate spin-off?

Lets wait and watch..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

where all of you follow all these DC comics and all stuffs (TV series and movies rumors mainly)??
please provide some good link.. leaking out stuffs..


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> *cinechew.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/flash-season-1-episode-14-firestorm.jpg
> 
> How The CW Used â€˜Flashâ€™ To Pitch a â€˜Firestormâ€™ Spinoff - CINECHEW
> 
> ...



if they want to use him, they better make a new show! 

PS - Still havent watched the firestorm ep 



amit.tiger12 said:


> where all of you follow all these DC comics and all stuffs (TV series and movies rumors mainly)??
> please provide some good link.. leaking out stuffs..



reddit mostly


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



amit.tiger12 said:


> where all of you follow all these DC comics and all stuffs (TV series and movies rumors mainly)??
> please provide some good link.. leaking out stuffs..


Facebook ( sometimes) and comicbookresources.com


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



amit.tiger12 said:


> where all of you follow all these DC comics and all stuffs (TV series and movies rumors mainly)??
> please provide some good link.. leaking out stuffs..


comicbookmovie.com
comicbookresources.com
reddit.com
twitter.com
unleashthefanboy.com
comicbook.com
denofgeek.com
screenrant.com
mcuexchange.com


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



adityak469 said:


> reddit mostly





ashs1 said:


> Facebook ( sometimes) and comicbookresources.com





Flash said:


> comicbookmovie.com
> comicbookresources.com
> reddit.com
> twitter.com
> ...



thanks all.


----------



## Flash (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Ryan Reynolds thanks fans for the "Deadpool" movie..

*i.imgur.com/jwGtL9g.png

I would love to see "Fourth Wall" break soon.. :green:


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> Ryan Reynolds thanks fans for the "Deadpool" movie..
> 
> *i.imgur.com/jwGtL9g.png
> 
> I would love to see "Fourth Wall" break soon.. :green:


yaaasss


----------



## Flash (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Awesome art by Patrick Brown with Marvel Villains.

*fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/047/8/2/marvel_villains_by_patrickbrown-d8i8p2o.jpg

Let's see how many of them you can identify...


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

lol it has some non villains. Yondu, The Collector, and that Kyln guard. Wolverine and Stan Lee are in there too? 


Spoiler



other than that, recognized red skull, magneto, thanos, loki, mystique, ultron, nebula, emma frost, azazel, winter soldier, maybe whiplash at the bar?


----------



## Flash (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Anorion said:


> lol it has some non villains. Yondu, The Collector, and that Kyln guard. Wolverine and Stan Lee are in there too?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The theme is like all the Marvel villains are hanging out in "Stan's Bar", hence Stan Lee appears in cameo (as usaul) 
The Supervillains appear themselves and the superheroes appears as souvenirs collected in the bar (which explains Yondu's Arrow, as a superhero). Actually Collector is a supervillain. 



Spoiler



If you've mistook the shirtless one with bare body as Wolverine, you're wrong. It's Aldrich Killian, the villain of Iron Man 3. Claw marks on the wall next to Cap's shield pays homage to Wolverine.
Btw, i've found some others too. 

*i.imgur.com/B2SOmq2.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Spoiler



is that abomination? And That's Ronan the Accuser between Laufey and Mandarin


----------



## Flash (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I guess Yes. He's the Villain for Hulk. 



Spoiler



The whole avengers supervillain crew is there, for every superhero representation. 



Winter Soldier/Red Skull for Cap.America
Loki/Destroyer/Malekith/Lafey for Thor
Mandarin/Killian for Iron Man
Electro/Lizard/Rhino for Spider-man
Mystique/Trask/Emma/Magneto Frost/Azazel for Wolverine
Kyln Guard/Ronan/Taneleer for GotG

and the only villain to present for Hulk is Abomination. 

Though Thanos/Ultron are present there, but they're Super-Supervillain for the whole Avengers.

Btw, i feel the 

Green Bottle (Beer) in the table refers to the bottle where Bruce Banner slips his blood (and Stan Lee drank) in "The Incredible Hulk" featuring Edward Norton.
Cigar to represent Logan, coz he had at least one in each of his movies.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Transformers Vs. Avengers & Justice League In Epic Fan-Made Trailer | Comicbook.com


OMFG this is EPIC!!!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



adityak469 said:


> Transformers Vs. Avengers & Justice League In Epic Fan-Made Trailer | Comicbook.com
> 
> 
> OMFG this is EPIC!!!



amazing...


----------



## Flash (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



adityak469 said:


> Transformers Vs. Avengers & Justice League In Epic Fan-Made Trailer | Comicbook.com
> OMFG this is EPIC!!!


WOW. It's better and different from all movies together.. The creators just fitted all the pieces together precisely.
My most WOW moments in the trailer are:


Blue color versions of DC and Marvel logos (technically, Hasbro logo (_btw, it's already Blue_) should be there, coz they own the Transformers franchise)
Intro of Optimus Prime and Chris Pratt's reaction 
Batman plucking the eye of a decepticon.
The way they've linked AllSpark and Tesseract together.
Batmobile from Batman:Arkham Knight
Batman shooting a decepticon from his Batpod.
Winter Solider shooting a decepticon.
Scarlet Witch's red power ball destroying a decepticon.
Arrow destroying a decepticon with a single arrow 
Magneto dismembering a decepticon.
Superman destroying Megatron with his heat vision.
Deadpool. *fc07.deviantart.net/fs10/i/2006/154/4/3/_deadpool__by_Ugghhzilla.gif


----------



## Flash (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

New Avengers: Age of Ultron poster..

*i.imgur.com/DbrLL3y.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

no billing for quicksilver and scarlet witch


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



adityak469 said:


> Transformers Vs. Avengers & Justice League In Epic Fan-Made Trailer | Comicbook.com
> 
> 
> OMFG this is EPIC!!!



looks like the video has been removed from youtube.  any other links ?


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



ashs1 said:


> looks like the video has been removed from youtube.  any other links ?


Seems yes; Maybe DC/Marvel may've sent notice to bring down the trailer to the creator 

Btw, Tony Stark Oops. Robert Downey Jr posted Iron man poster from Avengers in twitter.



			
				Robert Downey Jr said:
			
		

> You've been good so here's a new @IronMan poster from @Avengers #AgeOfUltron. And on the DL, big announcement in 8 days… #getexcited



*i.imgur.com/PwKVQcU.jpg


----------



## Flash (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

and this one is from Mark Ruffalo.



			
				 Mark Ruffalo said:
			
		

> Here's your first look at the official Hulk poster for @Avengers Age of Ultron!



*i.imgur.com/HHMBr5r.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*There are rumours that "Grey Hulk" may appear in "A:AoU".*


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Marvel Superheroes Quiz: Which Hulk are you? | moviepilot.com


----------



## Flash (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*New trailer of A:AoU*

[YOUTUBE]JAUoeqvedMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> Marvel Superheroes Quiz: Which Hulk are you? | moviepilot.com



i got the 2003 hulk.. lol


----------



## Flash (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



ashs1 said:


> i got the 2003 hulk.. lol



Seems you get angry soon.  I got Mark Ruffalo Hulk 


Spoiler



The Hulk who is aware of what's happening around him, able to maintain his anger and able to recognize people.


----------



## Flash (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

10 Most Awesome Moments From New AVENGERS: AGE OF ULTRON Trailer In Gif Form


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

[YOUTUBE]l1oJd8Levi8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Somebody added Spidey to the A:AoU's epic shot from the latest railer and it really looks awesome..

*imageserver.moviepilot.com/tumblr_nkrazzs6va1qzvnpdo1_540-photoshop-puts-spider-man-with-the-avengers-just-to-get-us-all-excited-93e5c02e-3618-45a2-a089-07051c0fcbda.gif


----------



## Flash (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Avengers's latest trailer:

[YOUTUBE]HlP2YEBp0A4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

*Captain America: Civil war synopsis revealed..
*


> "Following the events of Age of Ultron, the collective governments of the world pass an act designed to regulate all superhuman activity. This polarizes opinion amongst the Avengers, causing two factions to side with Iron Man or Captain America, which causes an epic battle between former allies."



Good to know that, they're staying to the comic arc of civil war.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> *Captain America: Civil war synopsis revealed..
> *
> 
> 
> Good to know that, they're staying to the comic arc of civil war.



Watch Marvel's Agents Of S.H.I.E.L.D.
I think they'll be introducing S.W.O.R.D. in that.


----------



## Flash (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Watch Marvel's Agents Of S.H.I.E.L.D.
> I think they'll be introducing S.W.O.R.D. in that.


Am yet to watch this series. Thought of watching, after the completion of S2, as the "Inhumans" in S2 sparked my interest. 
 Is it good like other superhero tv series?


----------



## Flash (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Official: Jesse Eisenberg as "Lex Luthor" in "Batman V Superman: Dawn of Justice"..

*i.imgur.com/N8BPuki.jpg

Jesse Eisenberg as Lex Luthor in 'Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice' | EW.com

But will he live upto Lex's mark?


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> Official: Jesse Eisenberg as "Lex Luthor" in "Batman V Superman: Dawn of Justice"..
> 
> *i.imgur.com/N8BPuki.jpg
> 
> ...



Good...


----------



## Flash (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

First Official image of Ryan Reynolds as Deadpool and his deadpool-ic tweet.. I would say, he nailed it right.. 

*i.imgur.com/biyYwv1.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Looking forward to Deadpool breaking the 4th wall in the movie. 

Hope they don't ruin it like X Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## Flash (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

There was already a test footage video leaked around the internet. Havent you watched?
Here it is.



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]LoXGsv9nsNs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



flash said:


> there was already a test footage video leaked around the internet. Havent you watched?
> Here it is.
> 
> 
> ...



and i heard it was going to be pg13? Wtf?

- - - Updated - - -

anyways


*m.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-g.ak/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-0/997062_396805167156190_6432635022944372522_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=8c2cad69324ae475263f36f13e4ce695&oe=5571332D&__gda__=1437584321_42b619d66248b45fc3db8de095ad53d6
*m.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-c.ak/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-0/10665200_397052547131452_230868233527191103_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=09a2712f6bfd0d0d03954dae55397a37&oe=5572F8BC&__gda__=1437344236_6679d558265204ec92e8262c520d35f5


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> There was already a test footage video leaked around the internet. Havent you watched?
> Here it is.
> 
> 
> ...



Well that was awesome.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

lol that was funny
good thing they got rid of the abomination from the xmen movies


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

A:AoU new TV spot trailer 4:

[YOUTUBE]jJ0psSGUkWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I wonder why nobody posted this:

The Batman v. Superman: Dawn of Justice trailer has leaked - Vox


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Nice...Affleck is looking awesome.


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Zack Snyder finally made it official.. 
Here's the official trailer..

[YOUTUBE]IwfUnkBfdZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Is there any news if we will ever see a hulk movie?


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



kartikoli said:


> Is there any news if we will ever see a hulk movie?



[h=1]Why Marvel Studios Can’t Make a Hulk Stand-Alone Movie[/h]


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Ben Affleck as Batman looks (and sounds) superb in the trailer.


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Here's the frame-by-frame analysis from the teaser:

Every Key Detail And Killer Moment From The Batman V. Superman Trailer


and from Emergency Awesome.


 [YOUTUBE]aTtxmx55XyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

First FULL look at Batman's costume in Dawn of Justice..

*media.comicbook.com/uploads1/2015/04/batman-costume-132591.jpg


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Jared Leto as "Joker" in the upcoming Suicide Squad movie. 

*media.comicbook.com/uploads1/2015/04/jared-leto-joker-new-133330.jpg

Jared Leto's Joker: An In-Depth Look | Comicbook.com


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Are those metallic teeth? Looks like this Joker has already had his teeth knocked out even before he met Batman. None left for Batsy to knock out.


----------



## Flash (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Interested can attend:

*The Rise of Superheroes and Their Impact On Pop Culture*

[h=3]What you'll learn[/h]

The history and origins of the first superheroes and comic books, and how they changed over time
The evolution of American society from the Depression to today, as viewed through the lens of the comic book genre
How the current globalization and diversity of the next generation of superheroes impacts our storytelling across all mediums
How to apply historical examples to create superheroes for the present day

[h=3]Instructors[/h]

Stan Lee
Michael Uslan
David Uslan
Dr. Christopher Robichaud


----------



## amjath (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> Jared Leto as "Joker" in the upcoming Suicide Squad movie.
> 
> *media.comicbook.com/uploads1/2015/04/jared-leto-joker-new-133330.jpg
> 
> Jared Leto's Joker: An In-Depth Look | Comicbook.com


Will this guy do better or at least close to heath ledger.


----------



## Flash (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



amjath said:


> Will this guy do better or at least close to heath ledger.


Leto won numerous awards for the best supporting actor, and he's also one of the method actor. 
Below is from wiki.



			
				wiki said:
			
		

> Leto is considered to be a method actor, known for his constant devotion to and research of his roles. He often remains completely in character for the duration of the shooting schedules of his films, even to the point of adversely affecting his health.


----------



## Flash (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

[h=1]First Look at the Epic Full-Color Batfleck Batsuit[/h]
*images-cdn.moviepilot.com/images/c_fill,h_916,w_640/t_mp_quality/cdt6ioxvd0ida6gzc7x2/we-finally-have-a-first-look-at-the-epic-full-color-batfleck-batsuit-382277.jpg


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

First look of Stephen Amell (Arrow actor) as "Casey Jones" in TMNT 2. 

*oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2015/05/caseyjones.jpg

First Look at Stephen Amell as Casey Jones in Ninja Turtles 2 - IGN

I think the costume is lame.


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

[YOUTUBE]A4Y0WLcUbn8[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

*First official picture of David Ayer's Suicide Squad*

*i.imgur.com/ALL1Mt7.jpg

*Slipknot *(Adam Beach), *Captain Boomerang* (Jai Courtney), *Enchantress *(Cara Delevingne), *Katana* (Karen Fukuhara), *Rick Flagg* (Joel Kinnaman), *Harley Quinn *(Margot Robbie), *Deadshot *(Will Smith),* Killer Croc* (Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje), and *El Diablo* (Jay Hernandez)


----------



## ashs1 (May 4, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> *First official picture of David Ayer's Suicide Squad*
> 
> *i.imgur.com/ALL1Mt7.jpg
> 
> *Slipknot *(Adam Beach), *Captain Boomerang* (Jai Courtney), *Enchantress *(Cara Delevingne), *Katana* (Karen Fukuhara), *Rick Flagg* (Joel Kinnaman), *Harley Quinn *(Margot Robbie), *Deadshot *(Will Smith),* Killer Croc* (Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje), and *El Diablo* (Jay Hernandez)



Margot robbie    
Y u no show Leto as joker?


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



ashs1 said:


> Y u no show Leto as joker?


Haven't you seen Leto as Joker?


----------



## ashs1 (May 4, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> Haven't you seen Leto as Joker?


I saw the earlier pic.. But,  That was not the final look, was it??  Still waiting for the classic look (in a suit)..


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

suicide squad is cool
but batfleck sucks


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Anorion said:


> but batfleck sucks


That's what Internet said, when Heath Ledger was announced as "Joker".


----------



## Anorion (May 5, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

yup remember that happened

no but batfleck is different, he really sucks


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

I think Ben Affleck was casted for this only for his grumpy look. Batman is always imagined as this grumpy, unimpressed and unflinching in any situation. Ben Affleck has that kinda face without trying hard.


----------



## ashs1 (May 6, 2015)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

Now 
MARTIN FREEMAN JOINS "CAPTAIN AMERICA: CIVIL WAR" CAST

Info : 
Martin Freeman Joins "Captain America: Civil War" Cast - Comic Book Resources


----------



## Flash (May 9, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

[YOUTUBE]1ueGwgAle84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (May 10, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

[YOUTUBE]11j7WUFaTVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

"Avengers: Age of Ultron" Passes $1 Billion in Global Box Office - Comic Book Resources


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

First clear shot at the Joker from Suicide Squad.

*i.imgur.com/KM7C1LY.jpg


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*

You call this clear Lol jk
 When is it coming


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2015)

*Re: The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread*



amjath said:


> You call this clear Lol jk
> When is it coming


This was the only clearer picture of Joker before this. 

*s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/43/8b/4c/438b4ce04407c5cc9a88db5960c95dfe.jpg

GIF: *i1.ruliweb.daumcdn.net/uf/image/U01/ruliweb/55401EDD3437150027


Aug 5 , 2016.


----------



## Flash (May 21, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

batman vs superman indian cast (part 1) | moviepilot.com

*www.senocular.com/smilies/hang.gif


----------



## amjath (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

Just saw "Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice" trailer. Does people think Superman is a god? And what is going to be between superman and batman? a fight?


----------



## ashs1 (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



amjath said:


> Just saw "Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice" trailer. Does people think Superman is a god? And what is going to be between superman and batman? a fight?


Check out the plot (or the movie) of Frank Miller's the dark Knight returns (part 1&2)..i think the mos 2 movie will be based on those lines.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



amjath said:


> Just saw "Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice" trailer. Does people think Superman is a god? And what is going to be between superman and batman? a fight?



Superman is almost a god. And so is Diana (Wonder Woman) and the Flash (at least in the Kingdom Come).

And yeah, checkout The Dark Knight Returns.


----------



## Flash (May 24, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*

In "The Dark Knight Returns" comics arc, Superman works as an official super-agent of U.S. government tasked to take out Batman for his vigilantism. Batman fights Superman in his armour suit, while Green arrow helps Batman.

But in the Dawn of Justice, the whole Metropolis (aided by evil plot of Luthor, i guess) hates Superman (and hence, False God). It's a completely difference scenario except Batman and Superman fight.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] How about renaming the thread as "Comicbook movies/series discussion thread" or something like that ? 
No one is talking about Superheroes/super villains any more.


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Flash said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] How about renaming the thread as "Comicbook movies/series discussion thread" or something like that ?
> No one is talking about Superheroes/super villains any more.



Done. So now we have following:
1. General TV Series discussion thread
2. Flash/Arrow series discussion
3. Legends of Tomorrow Discussion
4. Comicbook movie/series discussion

Members have to take care to stick to the topic. Tough job now.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 25, 2015)

Can't we merge Flarrow thread with Legends of Tomorrow?. It takes place in the same universe so it makes sense to discuss within the context of that universe.


----------



## rowdy (May 25, 2015)

what is this thrad about?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 25, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Inceptionist said:


> Superman is almost a god. And so is Diana (Wonder Woman) and the Flash (at least in the Kingdom Come).
> 
> And yeah, checkout The Dark Knight Returns.



Then Wolverine is also a GOD then....immortal


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2015)

Inceptionist said:


> Can't we merge Flarrow thread with Legends of Tomorrow?. It takes place in the same universe so it makes sense to discuss within the context of that universe.


Asked the same question here.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 25, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Zangetsu said:


> Then Wolverine is also a GOD then....immortal



Do you even Deadpool bro?



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/qTt5AdN.jpg





Spoiler



Exactly what it says on the cover. Deadpool kills The Marvel Universe, including Wolverine.



Also immortality is not the only criteria. Superman is wayyyyyyy powerful compared to Wolverine.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 25, 2015)

^^I haven't seen DeadP00l but all I remember is that Wolverine is immortal as shown in Wolverine (2013) movie


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2015)

*Re: ★★★ The Super[HEROES/VILLAINS] Discussion thread ☠☠☠*



Inceptionist said:


> Superman is almost a god. And so is Diana (Wonder Woman) and the Flash (at least in the Kingdom Come).
> 
> And yeah, checkout The Dark Knight Returns.





Zangetsu said:


> Then Wolverine is also a GOD then....immortal



If you're arguing for an alien/warrior/speedster/mutant for God, brace yourselves, Batman is about to become a God.  It's real.. 

Batman to Become a New God? - Caped Crusades - Batman News: Movies, TV, Video Games and Merchandise


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2015)

Inceptionist said:


> Can't we merge Flarrow thread with Legends of Tomorrow?. It takes place in the same universe so it makes sense to discuss within the context of that universe.





Flash said:


> Asked the same question here.



Adding to that following is the reason why LoT is a separate thread:
1. Flash and Arrow aired simultaneously and each of them were kinda intermingled. So it made sense to combine them in one thread.
2. Now both Flash and Arrow have ended their respective season. So LoT will be airing separately.
3. LoT while being in same Universe doesn't seem to correlate with Arrow of Flash, because of it's multi-superhero theme. 
LoT have shared characters from both Arrow and the Flash since by definition its a 'spin-off'. Hence a new thread.

But nothing is written in stone. When the show really takes off, we 'can' merge the threads based on its correlation with the existing DC Universe shows.


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2015)

should be merged


> “Like, I’m on Flash, but as far as a lot of those other characters are concerned, they’re just on three TV shows at one time, which is really cool. Wentworth [Miller, who plays Captain Cold] and Dominic [Purcell, who plays Heat Wave] are on Legends, but they’ll be on Arrow and Flash, too. It’s like a revolving door for all three shows.”



Grant Gustin Looks Back On His First Year As A Superhero


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rzGdv4cg4Us[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ashs1 (May 27, 2015)

Just saw the supergirl pilot episode.. It was good enough for me, though the flash and arrow pilot were much better.. 
The cgi was not good in some scenes and judging by the first episode, it looks like this universe is a bit ahead in time when compared to arrow/flash universe ( as superman is already a big hero in metropolitan city). 
The supergirl actor - Melissa Benoit is super cute


----------



## amjath (May 27, 2015)

^ I feel her acting is so boring and not a superpower character.


----------



## Flash (May 27, 2015)

In terms of CGI, CW said they will give us way more better CGI in Supergirl than that of Arrow/Flash.

Btw, Possible Elektra Auditions For Season 2 Of Netflix's Daredevil
Hope, she won't suck like her solo movie.


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2015)

Flash said:


> [YOUTUBE]rzGdv4cg4Us[/YOUTUBE]



That video is awesome man! Made by a fan in just 3 months, and by what the credit says, by only 1 person!
Pretty impressive for how it came out. And the comment section on that video is a gold mine for "Which superhero can beat who?" comments.


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2015)

Vyom said:


> That video is awesome man! Made by a fan in just 3 months, and by what the credit says, by only 1 person!
> Pretty impressive for how it came out. And the comment section on that video is a gold mine for "Which superhero can beat who?" comments.


Exactly. That's why i shared here. There's also other guy named "Alex Luthor" in Youtube, who made videos like this with clips from actual movies. Check his vidoes, especially the [h=3]Transformers vs DC Marvel Epic Mashup[/h]


----------



## Anorion (May 28, 2015)

it did look similar to injustice. the rigging for facial emotions, camera angles and action shots are very well done. He didn't take reference of avengers fighting though.
isn't something like this possible to do in Garry's Mod?

- - - Updated - - -

wee this is fun
trying to figure action sequences, choreographing them gets so complicated real fast. have new appreciation for spiderman, his agility, strength and movement style is most suited among all superheroes for dramatic action sequence camera angles 

*i.imgur.com/wmg7SK1.jpg

originally it had thor on an apatosaurus and batman on a pterodactyl, with most of the scene seen in reflection on silver surfer's surfboard  haha


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2015)

Also the voices he've added fit well with the characters especially Batman.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2015)

The Whole Marvel Cinematic Universe Timeline in 40 GIFS! | moviepilot.com


----------



## ashs1 (May 29, 2015)

Looks like batman will make an appearance in suicide squad movie


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2015)

^ Ya. CBM site reported that there was Batmobile in the sets of Suicide Squad. Also Joker is driving Purple Lamborghini. 


*Black Panther's Chadwick Boseman to Debut in Captain America: Civil War; Movie Takes Viewers to Wakanda*


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2015)

Interesting read: Does Tony Stark Understand Physics? | WIRED


----------



## Flash (Jun 3, 2015)

Stephen Byrne Gives DC Heroes a Modern Twist in 'Trinity' Tale


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2015)

*i1.wp.com/batman-news.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Batmobile-Licensing-Mag.jpg

New official look at the 'Batman v Superman' Batmobile, more to come next week - Batman News


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2015)

> Fearing the actions of a god-like super hero left unchecked, Gotham City’s own formidable, forceful vigilante takes on Metropolis’s most revered, modern-day savior, while the world wrestles with what sort of hero it really needs. And with Batman and Superman at war with one another, a new threat quickly arises, putting mankind in greater danger than it’s ever known before.



Warner Bros. Releases Synopsis For "Batman v Superman" - Comic Book Resources


----------



## Flash (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AGAb42DM0mM[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

*media.comicbook.com/uploads1/2015/06/upload-139569.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2015)

^^Why is the Antman looking like Iron Man


----------



## Flash (Jun 18, 2015)

â€˜Batman vs. Supermanâ€™ Spoilers Reveal Aquaman and Flash Cameos


----------



## Flash (Jun 22, 2015)

Wolverine Will Appear in 'X-Men: Apocalypse' After All


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2015)

Flash said:


> Wolverine Will Appear in 'X-Men: Apocalypse' After All


Isn't that supposed to be Hugh Jackman's last appearance as wolverine?


----------



## Flash (Jun 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Isn't that supposed to be Hugh Jackman's last appearance as wolverine?


No. We have Wolverine 3..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2015)

can you imagine, if there's a xmen reboot in the future, who would fill in the pos for wolverine.. i cant imagine anyone else besides jackman for this iconic role


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2015)

*www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Tom+Holland+24th+Annual+Palm+Springs+International+CyJNckg0TzHl.jpg

Sony Pictures and Marvel Studios Find Their 'Spider-Man' Star and Director | News | Marvel.com


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qWGiIb765c0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2015)

Deadpool's New teaser:

*www.comicbookresources.com/imgsrv/imglib/0/0/1/deadpool-photo-351ce.jpeg


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2015)

*New BvS : Dawn of Justice trailer from Comic Con:*

[YOUTUBE]0WWzgGyAH6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira (Jul 12, 2015)

Flash said:


> *New BvS : Dawn of Justice trailer from Comic Con:*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0WWzgGyAH6Y[/YOUTUBE]



Words fail...just take my money!! This is how you do it; create a different world from Marvel's but even more awesome. So many easter eggs...

Bruce Wayne actually runs TOWARDS the collapsing Wayne Financial Building-now that's the GODDAMN BATMAN!!! BTW, it's this scene in MOS, when Zod wrecks the Wayne Financial building.

This is the definitive Bruce Wayne:
*pbs.twimg.com/media/CJqBOx1VAAAzyEs.jpg

JASON TODD!!!(But what's that in his hand? It's doesn't look like a crowbar, or a Robin weapon):
*a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/2259/427/original.jpg

So much feels...
*a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/2259/1271/original.jpg


Wonder Woman!! Leinsenberg!! and more. Man, I'm sold.

Get your Hi-res BvS poster here: BVS@Comic-con

Oh, and check out the leaked suicide squad trailer(as I said, Im sold. Leto's Joker voice is sick.): Leaked trailers


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2015)

and the Deadpool's trailer too.

_I'm gonna touch myself tonight.. _--> Not me, it's Deadpool.

*orig01.deviantart.net/bc1f/f/2013/195/a/e/comm__icon_caramel_deadpool_by_chibichum-d6d8qz9.gif


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 21, 2015)

Akira said:


> JASON TODD!!!(But what's that in his hand? It's doesn't look like a crowbar, or a Robin weapon):
> *a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/2259/427/original.jpg


thats not officially Jason. Also its a mix of all the robins( few characteristics taken from all ).


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> thats not officially Jason. Also its a mix of all the robins( few characteristics taken from all ).


Is the Batman v Superman Trailer Teasing THAT Villain? | moviepilot.com


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 22, 2015)

Flash said:


> and the Deadpool's trailer too.
> *
> I'm gonna touch myself tonight.. *--> Not me, it's Deadpool.
> 
> *orig01.deviantart.net/bc1f/f/2013/195/a/e/comm__icon_caramel_deadpool_by_chibichum-d6d8qz9.gif


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't wait for this movie. But I can wait for Lex. Lol, terrible casting.


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/ggTTpz1.jpg

RUMOR: Possible "Spider-Man" Casting List Surfaces - Comic Book Resources

See who is playing J.J.Jameson... Will he really replace J.K.Simmons?


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2015)

Joker Diary Is a Poignant Reminder of His Commitment to the Role That Destroyed Him | moviepilot.com


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 7, 2015)

*Breaking News* - Rise of the Silver Surfer is not anymore the worst FF movie ever. _Source_ - Critic Reviews for Fantastic Four - Metacritic. And this is what Josh Trank has to say - Fantastic Four Director Says the Studio Wrecked His Movie.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 7, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> *Breaking News* - Rise of the Silver Surfer is no more the worst FF movie ever. _Source_ - Critic Reviews for Fantastic Four - Metacritic



Hope fox returns F4 to Marvel and then it finally gets Galactus in the mix.


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2015)

14 Bad Movies Based on Comics


----------



## Anorion (Aug 11, 2015)

^
Liked Cowboys and Aliens, Phantom and LXG from the list
Like LXG waaay toooo much

The list left out Batman Returns


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2015)

Den of Geek said:
			
		

> That screening was, we're told, a glowing success - to the point where Zack Snyder's movie received a "standing ovation."
> Warner is said to be so impressed with Affleck's performance as Batman that it's apparently in the process of making an extended, "Golden deal", which could see the actor play the *Caped Crusader in a trilogy of stand-alone movies*, not the single outing already announced.
> 
> *All told, this deal could see Affleck in the role of Batman for the next 10 years or so.*"Basically, Warners are now working their movie universe around Ben's Batman," our source says.



Report: Affleck to star in 3 stand-alone Batman movies


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2015)

IMO Affleck was born to Batman. He's always grumpy.
The close to reaction he gives as 'laugh' is a 'smirk' that too seems forced.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 12, 2015)

try Surviving Christmas,critics penned it(ben affleck &,surprise,James Gandolfini in a comedy movie) but i found it extremely hilarious.


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> IMO Affleck was born to Batman. He's always grumpy.
> The close to reaction he gives as 'laugh' is a 'smirk' that too seems forced.


As per DoJ, Affleck is already a Batman for 20 years - and Jason Todd (2nd Robin) may have been already killed by Joker (that explains the Robin's costume with the note of "Jokes on you, Batman). I wonder, how the stand-alone trilogy will fit into the DC mythos. My only guess is they will be prequels_ (like Killing joke, Hush, Court of Owls, Death in the family)._


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2015)

The self-styled 'Dark Knight' has made a name for himself by confronting muggers and knife-wielding gangs across the streets of south London in recent weeks.
But now it appears the makeshift superhero has taken his one-man crusade for justice across the UK.
A couple were enjoying a night out in Newquay when they claim the 'Bromley Batman' came to their rescue against three muggers.

Real-life superhero the 'Bromley Batman' saves couple from muggers in Cornwall | UK | News | Daily Express


----------



## Flash (Aug 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4A84lVETSeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2015)

Captain America: Civil War teams confirmed. 

*imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img909/7016/rsSka2.jpg

*imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img673/5126/7bkD6q.jpg

*imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img911/6006/mUtCgk.jpg

EXCLUSIVE: CIVIL WAR Promo Art Reveals CAPTAIN AMERICA & IRON MAN'S Teams


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2015)

Vision AND iron man in one team?! Why is this movie still happening then?


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Vision AND iron man in one team?! Why is this movie still happening then?


He was 'vision'ed after J.A.R.V.I.S. Remember?


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 28, 2015)

Where's Wanda?


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> Where's Wanda?


Ask the question of Spider-man too!


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 28, 2015)

Flash said:


> Ask the question of Spider-man too!



Well, I didn't coz Spidey is not a member of The Avengers yet but Wanda already is.


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> Well, I didn't coz Spidey is not a member of The Avengers yet but Wanda already is.


If you're speaking about the movies, yes. Spider-man is not an Avenger yet. But in comics, he's one of the Avenger recruited by Cap.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 28, 2015)

Flash said:


> If you're speaking about the movies, yes. Spider-man is not an Avenger yet. But in comics, he's one of the Avenger recruited by Cap.


Yeah, I was speaking for the movies specifically. I know he's an Avenger in the comics.


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2015)

^ . 
Wanda may've left from Steve's team, because Vision ended up with Stark. 



Spoiler



She don't wanna fight her future love.



Spoiler



In comics, Vision is the husband of Scarlet Witch






BTW, on DC's side - Batman Confirmed to Appear in 'Gotham,' but Will It Happen in Season 2? | moviepilot.com


----------



## Anorion (Aug 28, 2015)

oh god how are Hawkeye and Black Widow on opposite teams... there is no way they are going to fight, looks like both of them are going to tell each other about their teams for some other plan
expected Hawkeye to sit this one out, along with Hulk and Thor. 
and yeh, where is Scarlet Witch.


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2015)

10 Facts You Need to Know About Gambit


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2015)

*SPOILERS AHEAD!!*

New spoilers for DC's two-part Justice League movie | moviepilot.com


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2015)

Flash said:


> *SPOILERS AHEAD!!*
> 
> New spoilers for DC's two-part Justice League movie | moviepilot.com


A few leaks, a few rumors, max pure unfounded speculation.


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/NAh6jFz.jpg

'THANOS' Completes The Infinity Gauntlet In HQ AVENGERS: INFINITY WAR Teaser Image


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2015)

*images-cdn.moviepilot.com/images/c_fill,h_480,w_640/t_mp_quality/gpjmtpqaid5or3p4pr0b/batman-will-have-multiple-suits-in-batman-v-superman-627002.jpg

Batman Will Have Multiple Suits in 'Batman v. Superman' | moviepilot.com


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 25, 2015)

Finally, the wait is over. Enjoy.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2015)

Another shitty trailer.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 25, 2015)

2 Months to go!   
[YouTube]c7LlmaFg0lw[/YouTube]


----------



## Flash (Nov 26, 2015)

WOW man !! BLACK PANTHER in Civil War!!!!

*www.cinemablend.com/images/news/96347/_1448463323.gif


----------



## Flash (Nov 26, 2015)

Every Hint and Clue Hidden in the Captain America: Civil War Trailer

They've teared down everything frame by frame!!


----------



## Flash (Dec 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6as8ahAr1Uc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2015)

Putting this here for exposure:
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/195645-comic-con-delhi-2015-a.html


----------



## TheFallenLord (Dec 3, 2015)

OMG it's Doomsday!!!


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2015)

WTF!! At last they revealed the *villain*!! 




Spoiler



In comics, Superman dies in the hand of Doomsday - only to be returned later. 
Will it happen in the movie? Please.. NO>>>


----------



## Anorion (Dec 3, 2015)

ew still don't like batman or superman, their dialogues funnier than star wars prequel dialogues. Lex Luthor is stealing the show though


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2015)

Anorion said:


> *ew still don't like batman or superman, their dialogues funnier than star wars prequel dialogues.* Lex Luthor is stealing the show though


Lets wait, till you see in the Big Screen. Every fanboy (even the Marvel) will die to see Bats and Sups together.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 3, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> OMG it's Doomsday!!!



Wonder Woman Confirmed


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Wonder Woman Confirmed


Seriously?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 7, 2015)

Flash said:


> Lets wait, till you see in the Big Screen. Every fanboy (even the Marvel) will die to see Bats and Sups together.


It's the trailer, the overboard production values. Cannot trump Nolan trilogy. It's ok if humor falls flat, you can shrug it off, and carry on with the movie. When drama falls flat, it becomes a trudge. The most compelling thing about DC are the villains. Suicide Squad is more interesting than Batman and Superman.  
Still like Lex Luthor though, from the first teaser


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2015)

to me lex luthor with hair is like batman without the bat suit,simply doesn't connect with the original character.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Dec 7, 2015)

I actually am a bit disappointed with the latest BvS trailer. It looks somewhat like a Marvel film with DC characters. Of course, I don't know how the actual movie is gonna play out ultimately, but as far as the trailer is concerned, it seems like DC is pretty much emulating Marvel in order to appease casual moviegoers by forcing unnecessary humor into BvS. Lex cracking jokes? Okay, may be this is a different and hopefully a better take on the character, so let's wait and watch. I am even okay with him having hair. He might go bald later in the movie or in the upcoming installments just like 'Prof. X' in 'X-Men: Apocalypse'. But I can't imagine Superman and Batman delivering funny one-liners standing in the face of planetary annihilation. Heck, even Marvel has had a mixed luck with that, 'Thor: TDW' being the unfortunate film to be worst-affected by forced humor and Cap: TWS being the least-affected, and consequently becoming my favorite Marvel movie so far. 

Another thing that's bugging me is the reveal of the main antagonist. Yes, I screamed like a fangirl when I saw Doomsday in the final moments of the trailer but I'm really hoping there's another villain pulling the strings because Doomsday is nothing like something we haven't seen before. TBH, He kinda looks like an upgraded version of the 'Abomination' from 'The Incredible Hulk'. So, I'm keeping my fingers crossed and hoping that the movie becomes a huge critical and commercial success and breaks all box-office records because seeing the Justice League on the big screen is like dream come true. 

What I liked? - Wonder Woman's entrance. She looked more badass in that one scene than Batsy and Supes did in the whole trailer. I don't know where the hate's coming from, Gadot, although still a bit skinny for WW, definitely looks the part.


----------



## Flash (Dec 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VwcQY-d0I_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2015)

Black Panther's close look:

*i.imgur.com/R5tvjXm.jpg

High-Res CAPTAIN AMERICA: CIVIL WAR Stills Offer Closer Look At 'Black Panther' And More


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 10, 2015)

TheFallenLord said:


> OMG it's Doomsday!!!



That might not be Doomsday. 



Flash said:


> Seriously?



Lol. He's been living under a rock this whole time


----------



## Anorion (Dec 10, 2015)

at first thought it was Solomon Grundy, but looks more like Doomsday


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 10, 2015)

Anorion said:


> at first thought it was Solomon Grundy, but looks more like Doomsday


Looks more like Subjekt 17 

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/12/10/6906a23a932f7c91c143c110f1bed796.jpg

Doomsday also does not have Heat Vision, so how does he have it in the trailer?

I think they're trying to fool us. I mean they haven't even confirmed if it's Doomsday.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 10, 2015)

yeah that is more similar. Doomsday also looks old and has a beard.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 10, 2015)

Anorion said:


> yeah that is more similar. Doomsday also looks old and has a beard.


I guess we will have to wait and see. Not long now. Only 3 months


----------



## TheFallenLord (Dec 12, 2015)

Apocalypse is nigh.

[video]*m.youtube.com/watch?v=COvnHv42T-A&itct=CCMQpDAYBCITCJemhY_F1MkCFVE_vgod1F8AelIQeCBtZ  W4gYXBvY2FseXBzZQ%3D%3D&hl=en&gl=IN&client=mv-google[/video]

PS: Browsing on phone sucks.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 12, 2015)

I dont like the new batman costume, the ears look like crap


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I dont like the new batman costume, the ears look like crap


It's based on Frank Miller's The Dark Knight Returns. So they had no choice with that. But I agree. I prefer the ears from Arkham Knight.


----------



## Flash (Dec 21, 2015)

Deadpool Shares His Notes on a Page from the "Deadpool" Script - Comic Book Resources




Spoiler



*www.comicbookresources.com/imgsrv/imglib/0/0/1/deadpool-script-large-8c2c2.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Dec 21, 2015)

Why do I think that, he mentioned X men origins: Wolverine, in bad light? It was a good movie.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 21, 2015)

IT was a good movie but deadpool as he appeared in that movie was not.. He was totally out of character there


----------



## Flash (Dec 21, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Why do I think that, he mentioned X men origins: Wolverine, in bad light? It was a good movie.


X-M O:Wolverine work-print (full movie) was leaked way ahead of the theatrical release. Maybe, it's a intended pun by you-know-what..


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EufkZuQVBIg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheFallenLord (Dec 26, 2015)

If you think superhero flicks are for kids, then this might make you reconsider that.


----------



## Flash (Dec 29, 2015)

*cnet1.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/2015/12/29/daa55914-9124-4e2f-a3a5-ccb51b925bd0/79477c5d929d055ad2cad8bd73704a44/doctorstrange2.jpg

First look at Benedict Cumberbatch as 'Doctor Strange' is spellbinding - CNET


----------



## TheFallenLord (Dec 29, 2015)

Strange looks perfect. One of the better costume designs from Marvel. 


HUGE potential SPOILERS for CIVIL WAR. Avoid if you hate [strike]getting spoiled[/strike]reading spoilers.



Spoiler



CAUTION 


Spoiler



Massive SPOILERS Regarding A Huge Character Death In CAPTAIN AMERICA: CIVIL WAR






- - - Updated - - -

^^


----------



## TheFallenLord (Dec 31, 2015)

Possible first SPOILER filled reaction to _Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice_.



Spoiler



FINAL WARNING  Turn back while you still can.



Spoiler



*www.reddit.com/r/DC_Cinematic/comments/3ytdgv/saw_bvs_last_night_in_la/


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2016)

*images-cdn.moviepilot.com/images/c_limit,h_420,w_640/t_mp_quality/zinuzayb4cnqofwfjhct/deadpool-totally-disrespects-batman-vs-superman-source-cosmic-booknews-773752.jpg

Deadpool totally just disrespected Batman vs Superman - moviepilot.com


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2016)

who is this DeadPool ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> who is this DeadPool ?



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadpool

AKA "The merc with a Mouth"

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> *images-cdn.moviepilot.com/images/c_limit,h_420,w_640/t_mp_quality/zinuzayb4cnqofwfjhct/deadpool-totally-disrespects-batman-vs-superman-source-cosmic-booknews-773752.jpg
> 
> Deadpool totally just disrespected Batman vs Superman - moviepilot.com


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadpool
> 
> AKA "The merc with a Mouth"



from wiki "_Deadpool even knows he has a Wikipedia article and hopes his fans keep his page updated_"
 

does he kills Heroes???


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> from wiki "_Deadpool even knows he has a Wikipedia article and hopes his fans keep his page updated_"
> 
> 
> does he kills Heroes???


He's an antihero. Being a mercenary, he can. 
Read this: Deadpool kills the marvel universe - Album on Imgur

He is known for breaking the fourth wall in comics, and he's aware that he's a character in comic books. 
It's the recent trailer for Deadpool movie. 

[YOUTUBE]pJGzqemJXsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2016)

*c2.staticflickr.com/2/1685/24151366851_05ed248a1a_o.jpg



> Directed by Jon Favreau (Iron Man), based on Rudyard Kipling’s timeless stories and inspired by Disney’s classic animated film, The Jungle Book is an all-new live-action epic adventure about Mowgli (newcomer Neel Sethi), a man-cub who’s been raised by a family of wolves. But Mowgli finds he is no longer welcome in the jungle when fearsome tiger Shere Khan (voice of Idris Elba), who bears the scars of Man, promises to eliminate what he sees as a threat. Urged to abandon the only home he’s ever known, Mowgli embarks on a captivating journey of self-discovery, guided by panther-turned-stern mentor Bagheera (voice of Ben Kingsley), and the free-spirited bear Baloo (voice of Bill Murray). Along the way, Mowgli encounters jungle creatures who don’t exactly have his best interests at heart, including Kaa (voice of Scarlett Johansson), a python whose seductive voice and gaze hypnotizes the man-cub, and the smooth-talking King Louie (voice of Christopher Walken), who tries to coerce Mowgli into giving up the secret to the elusive and deadly red flower: fire. The all-star cast also includes Lupita Nyong'o as the voice of the fiercely protective mother wolf Raksha, and Giancarlo Esposito as the voice of wolf pack’s alpha male Akela. The wild adventure swings into theaters in 3D on April 15, 2016



Final JUNGLE BOOK Poster Completes Triptych Banner Featuring 'Mowgli' And Unlikely Friends


----------



## Flash (Feb 14, 2016)

Deadpool smashes box office records and becomes highest debuting X-Men film EVER - Mirror Onlin


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 14, 2016)

Flash said:


> Deadpool smashes box office records and becomes highest debuting X-Men film EVER - Mirror Onlin


this was expected....


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2016)

just saw Deadpool vs DeathStroke :laughing_NF:


----------



## Flash (Feb 27, 2016)

*img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aDo2VL7_700b_v1.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2016)

ooh cool. that helped. decision made. just gonna watch gotg2 and suicide squad, and skip all the rest.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 27, 2016)

^^Captain America:Civil War should also be good with humorous Tony battling it out with serious Captain,see the trailer.


----------



## Flash (Feb 27, 2016)

DC's #WhoWillWin Batman v Superman Sweepstakes | DC Comic


----------



## Flash (Mar 5, 2016)

Crime's The Disease And This Guy Definitely Is Not The Cure: Man In Deadpool Mask Robs Bank At Gun Point - moviepilot.co


----------



## Flash (Mar 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]dKrVegVI0Us[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--J4Ac_X5m--/hjvlwqhfugulqdbzph0s.png

- - - Updated - - -

*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s---iPsks0B--/c_scale,f_auto,fl_progressive,q_80,w_800/bay9ynzmxdxvn36eawoa.gif


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 13, 2016)

^^Why the Spidy is looking different in Mask ?

Is it a Chinese Spidy ? Eyes are small


----------



## Flash (Mar 13, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Why the Spidy is looking different in Mask ?
> 
> Is it a Chinese Spidy ? Eyes are small


He is inspired by Silver Aged Spider-man. 

*media.comicbook.com/uploads1/2015/02/spider-man-cashes-check-124483.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 13, 2016)

Bigger eyes look better


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2016)

spodermin gunna fite fgt amurica


----------



## Flash (Mar 13, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> spodermin gunna fite fgt amurica


He's not fighting anyone, i guess. Just stopping the fight between Stark & Rogers any further, by pulling the Cap's shield.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 13, 2016)

Flash said:


> He's not fighting anyone, i guess. Just stopping the fight between Stark & Rogers any further, by pulling the Cap's shield.



I think he is just kidding. You don't have explain the scene


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2016)

New teaser:

[YOUTUBE]BFBbs3caf5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2016)

*cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/cumberbatch-filmsfirst3/benedict-cumberbatch-films-doctor-strange-in-nyc-first-pics-37.jpg

UPDATE: Get Your Best Look At DOCTOR STRANGE & 'Baron Mordo' In Magical New Set Photos & Video

Isn't he perfect?


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Lt-U_t2pUHI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Jun 22, 2016)

*Justice League Poster
*
*pbs.twimg.com/media/ClefIxbUgAE80lQ.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2016)

*static.srcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/justice-league-movie-2017-cast.jpg


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2016)

For the Geeks!!

*cdn2.theweek.co.uk/sites/theweek/files/2016/07/160718_marvel_graphic.jpg


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 3, 2016)

Flash said:


> For the Geeks!!
> 
> *cdn2.theweek.co.uk/sites/theweek/files/2016/07/160718_marvel_graphic.jpg


Anything from DC ?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Anything from DC ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Complete DC Comics Superhero Movie Release Calendar | Den of Gee

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]Pctd-ThJDOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]WDwwhiyVAwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]AH_D8COMbhc[/YOUTUBE]

*static.srcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/guardians-2017-movie-poster.jpg


----------



## Flash (Sep 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]D2-_nulH82w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Sep 18, 2016)

Flash said:


> [YOUTUBE]D2-_nulH82w[/YOUTUBE]


What the beep did I just watch? Is this Russia's first superhero film or what? That would explain.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 19, 2016)

Any superhero or comic popular other than DC, Marvel, other than America other than Hollywood. Please suggest.


----------



## Flash (Sep 19, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Any superhero or comic popular other than DC, Marvel, other than America other than Hollywood. Please suggest.


Ramayan 3392 A.D?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 19, 2016)

^though i am yet to read the comics, but i am already fan of the art. It is insane!! have been planning to read it for past 1year. waiting for the right time.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 19, 2016)

Flash said:


> Ramayan 3392 A.D?


Is this movie or TV series??
Please don't suggest Anime and comic book.


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2016)

11 Best Non-Marvel &amp; DC Superheroe


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## TheSloth (Oct 2, 2016)

ok so netflix's jessica jones and luke cage worth watching?? Can't decide after looking at the official trailers, they are always good

- - - Updated - - -

loved Daredevil though


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 2, 2016)

Jessica Jones is a good watch.. don't miss it.. watch that first.. it's connected to Luke cage..
Luke cage seems better than Daredevil..(not watched yet)


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2016)

Clone Zone: The 15 Craziest Comic Book Clones - CB


----------



## ZTR (Oct 19, 2016)

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 2

[YouTube]wX0aiMVvnvg[/YouTube]

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2016)

^ No tease about the villain?


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 20, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 2
> 
> [YouTube]wX0aiMVvnvg[/YouTube]
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



What's that song?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 20, 2016)

*Luke Cage*

The most boring TV show ever, even boring more than first 3 episodes of Breaking Bad Season 1.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 20, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> *Luke Cage*
> 
> The most boring TV show ever, even boring more than first 3 episodes of Breaking Bad Season 1.


Lol that bad?  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 20, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Lol that bad?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



It's not bad, it's just too damn slow. Took too long to tell it's story.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 20, 2016)

Logan

[YouTube]gbug3zTm3Ws[/YouTube]




Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 21, 2016)

i am so sad now, its finally coming, the time, when hugh jackman will play his last role as Wolverine.:crying_NF::crying2_NF:


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 21, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> i am so sad now, its finally coming, the time, when hugh jackman will play his last role as Wolverine.:crying_NF::crying2_NF:


All good things must come to an end.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 21, 2016)

"must"? 
Shouldn't it be " all bad things must come to an end"?


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 21, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> "must"?
> Shouldn't it be " all bad things must come to an end"?


No it isn't. It's a saying by Geoffrey Chaucer. Look it up. Very meaningful.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Oct 22, 2016)

Comparing Logan &amp; Old Man Logan: Similiarities &amp; Difference


----------



## Flash (Jan 1, 2017)

Marvel Comics: The 15 Biggest Moments Of 2016 - CB


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 10, 2017)

Marvel's Legion anyone?

Rating looks good


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2017)

Justice League: Batman gets upgraded, badass Batmobile | The Independen


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 26, 2018)

Daren Michael said:


> Dunderheads,I propose to create a google drive of comics that can get accumulated get by members.Anyone agrees,please let me know.


If this includes indrajal comics by any chance?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------

